# Bother Around Beregost



## Wilphe (May 14, 2006)

Last month on "Bother around Beregost":

3rd Day of Melting 1372

	Our intrepid bunch of heroes was assembled in the tap room at the most congenial Feldepost's Inn, perhaps the best inn in Beregost. An establishment owned by the taciturn and withdrawn Roc, who mostly sees to the stables, but for most practical purposes run by the garrulous manager Curt* assisted by the graceful, and somewhat roguish Carlotta and the gangling and clumsy Bran.

	They were "between jobs", their last gig guarding caravans had paid them off here and looking for a new challenge. Their discussion was interrupted by the arrival of a young conjurer, Melicamp whose arrival at the Inn was met with a volley of chicken noises from a young lady named Idriane. Curt and Melicamp did their best to ignore this, but fearing that the situation may erupt into violence our protagonists attempted to defuse the situation.
	Idriane professed no desire to attack Melicamp, merely recounting a somewhat embellished and far-fetched tale of how Melicamp over-reached himself and transformed himself into the form of a chicken with a scroll stolen from his master, only being rescued from this dire state by a party of adventurers. She then left, leaving Melicamp to say how he could kill her easily but feared her backers. After a bit of talking, it emerged that he was on his way north to Baldur's Gate at his master Thalantyr's order. There he was to find some adventurers for an expedition into the Cloakwood, and had only stopped off in Beregost as his mare had shed a shoe.

	He agreed to give Neraw a Letter of Introduction to his master, while he contunued on his way to Baldur's Gate. However, some of the party, notably Mykal thought it would be an good idea to offer to escort him to the city. At this he became rather upset, and proposed a demonstration of his power.

	A crowd gathered in the street to watch Melicamp summon a fiendish wolf and challenge anyone to fight it. Though the clergy were standing by, and Melicamp assured people that it was not a lethal contest, the party decided not to let one of the locals take up the contest. Instead Mykal stepped into the ring, with a protective spell cast on him by Neraw. The battle was short and decisive, the wolf charged Mykal but was unable to approach because of the ward. Left confused and vulnerable it was nearly cut in two in a single blow.
	Meilcamp paid up his 10gp and left in a huff, telling Mykal that he'd never make a gladiator. Carlotta asked them not to take it personally, as Melicamp still feels he has a lot to prove.

	The group gathered their belongings and set out West on the road towards Candlekeep, High Hedge being on a southerly turn from that road. Passing the limits of habitation they came across a pair of charcoal burners, with whom Hal exchanged refreshments and talk.

	Where we left off the group were about to say farewell to the charcoal burners and continue towards the fork where the trail to High Hedge leaves off.


OOC:
	* Okay, I've forgotten his name, but it's Curt now


----------



## Wilphe (May 14, 2006)

Information:

Beregost - Population 2,000, a dull market town run by clergy of Lathander

Thalantyr - A conjurer of some note, but rather reclusive and not one known to take a great deal of interest in matters outside his own tower. Not _known_ to be evil. Resides at High Hedge

High Hedge - Thalantyr's residence, the surronding area is the haunt of goblins and gnolls, which if he doesn't sponsor he at least tolerates. This suggests that he doesn't welcome casual visitors. The goblins raid and steal as far east as the outskirts of Beregost, leaving traps behind them as they retreat. There's no formal bounty on goblins, but most local farmers and homesteaders will aid those who bear goblin scalps.

     The gnolls are another matter, they certainly don't welcome visitors but keep themselves to themselves. No one wants to bother them. The charcoal burners are pretty sure that they do attack travellers, because well, that's what gnolls do. Certainly if they do, they are good enough to leave no survivors as no one has reported being attacked by them recently.

The Cloakwood - North West of Bergeost. A wild tangled mess, frequented by spiders, ettercaps and viscious fey. Nothing much is inside it, or even rumoured to be inside it, save a flooded dwarven iron mine that played a minor roll in the turmoil a few years ago.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 18, 2006)

"Good afternoon then folks, and may the Vigilant protect your path." Nerraw salutes the charcoal burners, now more confident after knowing that the way ahead has perils not unknown. He strides towards the road, the setting sun glittering on his armor, like fiery blazes on the polished metal. 

The emerald eyed cleric stands straight, and says with firm voice to his friends:
*"To High Hedge we proceed then!"*

He smiles at his own seriousness and waits for them to get besides him.


----------



## Galieo (May 19, 2006)

Throwing Neraw a salute and a wave to the charcoal burners, the halfling rimer squares his shoulders and drops into line with his comrades.  Never one to be serious for too long, Hal began to whistle a tune and then broke into a playful tune "A marchin' we'll go, a hikin' oh so slow.  Blisters on me toe, searching high and low.  Sharp winds always blow, look up a branch . . . doh!"  The small bard clutches his head as he pretends to strike a low-hanging limb and moans in mock agony.


----------



## industrygothica (May 19, 2006)

Without a word, Korik starts along the trail without even realizing that he'd brought forth his sickle in his off hand.  The mention of goblins, and other threats, has forced his attention to the path and the surrounding area for any signs of threat.


----------



## Wilphe (May 19, 2006)

The party continues down the road and reaches a crest, in front of them the road gently descends into a low valley. Off to the left (south and east) the terrain becomes thickly wooded. In front of you (East) the road descends into the valley, meeting a small stream at the bottom. Just beyond the stream the road forks, a small narrow trail runs off to the left - this must be the way to High Hedge the charcoal burners spoke of.

   As you proceed towards the stream Korik's companion becomes agitated. He's clearly picked up a scent and gives a low growl, his hackles raised.


Mykal, Korik:
[sblock]You reckon you can see a tower poking up out of the trees ESE, given the direction the fork to High Hedge leads you reckon this is you destination [/sblock]

Korik:
[sblock]About 8 miles as the crow flies, a little bit more than that overland. It doesn't _look_ like the trail has any reason to snake around a lot given the contours of the ground.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 20, 2006)

"Tower," Korik says as he stops and nods towards its location.  He reaches down to give Grim a scratch on the ears, "Whadya got boy?"

He cautiosly examines the area, specifically looking for any [fresh] tracks, and takes note of the curious way the trail seems to unnecessarily wind through the valley.  "On your guard," he warns his friends and prepares to lead the way across the stream and down the snaky path.

[sblock="OOC"]
Spot +7 (+9 vs. Goblinoids)
Survival +10 (+12 vs. Goblinoids)
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (May 20, 2006)

During the caravan trip Neraw learnt the both Grim and Korik had been blessed with the Vigilant's sight, and he respects them.

He quietly answers, while removing his shield from his back
"What have you found my friend?"

Neraw stands at the ready. Seeing his companion concentrate, he stays behind Korik so as not to bother. Shield and sword drawn, ready for whatever the woods might spit out at them.

_The night is approaching, evil bleeds into the night?_


----------



## industrygothica (May 22, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "What have you found my friend?"





Korik turns to the cleric with a mischievous grin and raises his eyebrow. 
Possibilities," he says, and turns back toward the path ahead.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 22, 2006)

"Possibilities can be opportunities as well as risks..." -he looks at the rest of the group- "better keep your weapons at the ready"

Neraw waits patiently to see if Korik finds anything interesting, while scanning the woods for any movement.

OOC: Spot +3


----------



## Wilphe (May 22, 2006)

Korik:
OOC:
[sblock]What I meant was:
Though you can't see the trail, from the state of the ground it's crossing, you reckon it should be a fairly direct route. 
Spot = 10/12
Lots of tracks here, almost all of them goblins. No ambush appears to have been set however, but with if the trail is this heavily traffiked the goblin population is probably big enough that the chances of avoidng an encounter are pretty low.

Survival =19/21
Most of these tracks are a few days old, apparently made by hunting or foraging parties you'd guess.
The most recent set are from a significant party of goblins, you'd reckon about half-a-dozen or so, apparently in pursuit of some prey or other. You'd guess it's either a large canine (like a dog or wolf) or a small gnoll that made them.
You reckon these are about six hours old and they lead up the trail.


[/sblock]

Neraw:
[sblock]
Spot=10 There is nothing lurking in the woods.[/sblock]

Everybody:

Grim looks up at Korik, then sniffs the ground again and growls. 
There's a fair ammount of humanoid footprints around the fork, most of them seem to lead down the track off to High Hedge. They are certainly a bit muddled up and chaotic.


----------



## Galieo (May 22, 2006)

Hal nods slightly and slowly fits a bullet to his sling.  He seems to consider beginning a song, but decides that silence may be his better course, for now.


----------



## Daronas (May 23, 2006)

Mykal feeling the tension, draws one of his javelins from his back. He awaits instructions from the ranger. This is Korik and the faithful Grim's element, and he knows it.


----------



## industrygothica (May 23, 2006)

"Definitely goblins," Korik whispers to the group.  "And a fair number of 'em too." 

He sets his shoulders and stands erect to his full height at nearly seven feet.  His massive chest heaves under his leather, a barely audible growl coming with each breath.  Slowly he begins to take the first steps down the infested path to High Hedge, and to his slain father he silently prays, _a justice will be served on this day._


----------



## Wilphe (May 23, 2006)

OOC:
We'll get old school now and have a marching order please.

I'll assuming something like:

Korik in front

Hal, Neraw and Mykal in a group behind?


----------



## Land Outcast (May 24, 2006)

OOC: Yep, Hal between Mykal and Neraw?


----------



## Daronas (May 24, 2006)

OOC:

Marching order sounds good. Mykal will be behind Korik. He will be staggered to the side opposite to which Korik has Grim heel. Hal behind me, then Neraw can pull up the rear.


----------



## Galieo (May 25, 2006)

Well, Hal prefers to lead from the rear, but the middle will be just fine!


----------



## Wilphe (May 26, 2006)

The group makes it's way down the track and deeper into the woods. It does indeed run more or less straight and direct but the undergrowth is damp and thick with brambles and ferns so leaving the path, which you can't help but notice becomes increasingly well-travelled the further you get from the main road.

    It's also fair to note that the ferns are just about the right height to conceal a goblin in ambush. You don't need Korik's training to work that detail out. You are few miles in and reckon that thus far no one has noticed you, or if they have, you haven't noticed them. Korik then spies a net on the track, a few tens of metres ahead of you a net lies on the track, there's no immediate sign of an ambush - but it is certainly unusual enough to be worth investigation.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 27, 2006)

At the discovery of the net, Neraw stops walking "Korik and Grim approach first to scout for who we are against. What do you think?"


----------



## industrygothica (May 27, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Korik then spies a net on the track, a few tens of metres ahead of you a net lies on the track, there's no immediate sign of an ambush - but it is certainly unusual enough to be worth investigation.




Korik CAUTIOUSLY approaches the net, being careful not to get too close.  Still looking for goblins, or any other would-be foes, he also looks for a decent size rock or branch--something big enough to toss onto the net to see what happens (still being careful to stand a good distance away).  He'll use his off hand to do it, so his hammer-hand will still be ready in case of a suprise attack.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 27, 2006)

Neraw waits for Korik to return... or to anything else happening; should an ambush fall over the half orc, the Helmite will run at top speed towards him.

OOC: If he can't get there, he'll expend a use of divine vigor.


----------



## Daronas (May 27, 2006)

Mykal will stand his ground, waiting for Korik. If Neraw moves to Korik, Mykal will stay close to Hal, whatever he decides to do.


----------



## industrygothica (May 31, 2006)

Korik takes note of the uncanny silence.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 2, 2006)

OOC: Sorry, been busy and was waiting on Hal when I last checked in

IC:
    It's is uncannily silent. There aren't the level of bird or animal noises you'd expect from a wood, just the rustle of leaves in the breeze. Now this could be simply because the area has been hunted out, or there could be a more sinister explanation.

    As Korik gets closer he can see that the Net has been torn and cut, it's all but useless now. His rock hits the middle of it anyway but nothing results beyond the dull thump as it hits the ground. A more thouough investigation reveals that the tracks of the dog/wolf/gnoll show it was moving at a fair pace when it hit the trap, was caught, but was able to cut it's way out before the goblins pursuing it arrived. Given that dogs and wolves don't carry knives this suggests that it was a small gnoll that was caught.

    The goblins appear to have made no effort to reset the trap, apparently carrying on in hot pursuit.

   There is no sign of a follow up trap, though Grim does not like the smell of goblin on what remains of the net.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 2, 2006)

Seeing Korik's attitude, and after a pair of minutes, Neraw says: "Lets search around, I don't like the looks of this... Leaving living goblins behind your back isn't my idea of safety, maybe we can follow a trail"


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 2, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> There is no sign of a follow up trap, though Grim does not like the smell of goblin on what remains of the net.




"I know how ye feel boy; the wretched little beasties leave a stench like no other," Korik says to his companion.



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Lets search around, I don't like the looks of this... Leaving living goblins behind your back isn't my idea of safety, maybe we can follow a trail"




"That we can do.  Let's go boy."


----------



## Daronas (Jun 3, 2006)

"Goblins, Gnolls, either way they are better dead than alive. I will do my part." Mykal says, as he follows Korik.


----------



## Galieo (Jun 3, 2006)

OOC:  sorry for tardy replies--new filter at work has curtailed internet access for me.

IC:  Hal follows his companions, keeping an eye out for any immediate danger.  A thought occurs to him and he begins to chant lowly for the benefit of his allies.  With his low murmer, a feeling of valor begins to envelop everyone within his near proximity.  With a wink to comrades he motions them forward; all the while the halfling minstrel continues his chant.

[sblock] Inspire Courage:  To be affected, an ally must be able to hear the bard sing. The effect lasts for as long as the ally hears the bard sing and for 5 rounds thereafter. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. [/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 6, 2006)

Korik spirals outwards, looking for any spoor or hint of a trail other than on the track. There is little enough to find at first, save the mechanism for the net which while typical, crude, goblin work, looks effective enough. At about 100 yards from the track he finds the spoor of about half a dozen goblins who were moving on no path but instead blazing a trail through the undergrowth parallell to the trail. They weren't being subtle, and slashed and trampled vegetation bears witness to that.

     Another, more or less identical spoor runs parallel on the other side of the trail. Judging by the condition of the foliage these too are about six hours old, about the same time the net got triggered.


    As Korik finishes his sweep and long, low cry of pain rings out from the woods ahead. It's probably quite a long way off, but carries very well. It's somewhere between a scream, the cry of a baby for it's mother and a wolf's howl. Grim doesn't like it all, but is too well trained to bark back.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 7, 2006)

_Someone in need!, caution will have to be moved so that we can move faster_

"Quick! let's make haste!" Says Neraw as he starts advancing before any of his companions manages to react. As fast as he can he moves towards the source of hte scream, doesn't sheathe his weapon though.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 8, 2006)

Korik tries to stop his eager friend to slow him down before he walks into a situation he may regret later.  "Careful friend, lest you be the one screaming.  Stealth may be a better option now."


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 10, 2006)

The scream dies and in a few minutes the silence is such as if it had never been. Above the trail there is a break in the trees, and you can begin to see a few puffs of thin white smoke rise into the air. Probably a few miles in front of you, from the direction of the scream.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 10, 2006)

"A gnoll on a spit," Korik snickered.  "As good a place as any for the rotten dogs." 

Korik pauses and looks around the trail once again.  "Looks like it's on our way; I reckon we'll be findin' out for certain soon enough."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 11, 2006)

Nerawstops and looks at Korik, now under a new light, the silent caravan guard resulted to be more than what seemed on at first "You're right, I shouldn't be this hasty" _Maybe they were right, maybe I'm too young to be a proper Knight Errant..._ "Let's keep our pace, we shall find what's going on... if darkness falls I have confidence in our skills to fend off some gnolls, or goblins, or whatever falls upon us"


----------



## Daronas (Jun 14, 2006)

"I thought I would be the one to rush us headlong into and ambush". Mykal chuckles softly, and pats Neraw on the back. "I think it's wise to pay heed to the ranger's words in these circumstances".


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 15, 2006)

The group cautiously picks it's way along the trail, noting a few other sprung traps along the way -  a few darts embedded in a tree trunk, with the tell tale smell of poison still on their tips here. A small pit there. Grim growls at the stink of goblin on all of them. This continues on until you get to within half a mile of the fire, which is clearly small and localised, though the screaming has stopped for the moment.

     Grim suddenly stops and freezes, staring at the path ahead as it turns a corner round a clump of holly, though he doesn't growl. There is a low noise up ahead, a dull thud and a muffled clang as metal hits woood.

Korik: [sblock]Grim can smell goblins, coming your way. You can hear them round the corner, 3 of them maybe? One of them just tripped over a root by the sounds of it [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 16, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> The group cautiously picks it's way along the trail, noting a few other sprung traps along the way -  a few darts embedded in a tree trunk, with the tell tale smell of poison still on their tips here. A small pit there. Grim growls at the stink of goblin on all of them. This continues on until you get to within half a mile of the fire, which is clearly small and localised, though the screaming has stopped for the moment.
> 
> Grim suddenly stops and freezes, staring at the path ahead as it turns a corner round a clump of holly, though he doesn't growl. There is a low noise up ahead, a dull thud and a muffled clang as metal hits woood.




Korik stops abruptly and raises his sickle hand to silence his comrades.  If they were standing to the side of him, his friends would see the drool dripping from his yellow tusks as the corners of his mouth rise in a sadistic grin.

"It's goblins," he whispers to his group.  "about three of 'em from the sounds of it."



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> Korik: [sblock]Grim can smell goblins, coming your way. You can hear them round the corner, 3 of them maybe? One of them just tripped over a root by the sounds of it [/sblock]




If Korik and Grim can get off the trail quickly and quietly enough to move around through the brush and come back behind the goblins in a flanking position, he does (assuming his partners hold their position).  Otherwise, he stands his ground, weapons ready, and prepares for a charge (and possible overrun, depending on their position) as soon as they round the corner.

[sblock=Wilphe]Korik has the Run feat, so he can run at a speed of 150 ft.[/sblock]

*ooc:* If it's a matter of initiative, I'll hold the above action to see where I come in at, and adjust Korik's actions accordingly.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 16, 2006)

Amazed at Korik's keen earsight -or paranoy- Neraw musters "Let them come then", maybe they haven't yet heard them, no need to make noise around. He readies his blade and his shield, waiting for the creatures to show up.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 20, 2006)

OOC:
paging Hal and Mykal
White courtesy phone please

Korik:
[sblock] The Undergrowth around the path is pretty thick and you'd be hard pressed to do it quietly. [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 20, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Korik:
> [sblock] The Undergrowth around the path is pretty thick and you'd be hard pressed to do it quietly. [/sblock]




Then plan B it is.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 28, 2006)

Check the OOC thread please


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 29, 2006)

The goblins, overly occupied with bickering and berating their comrade for making too much noise blunder obliviously around the corner into the path of the waiting adventurers. They look fairly shabby even for goblins, probably not the best this tribe has to offer unless it is really weak and small.

OOC:
Initatives /HP
Goblin #1: 2 / 5
Goblin #2: 13 / 5
Goblin #3: 7 / 5
Korik: 12 / 35
Grim: 12 / 6
Neraw: 17 / 34

Suprise round, Neraw, Korik and Grim have a partial action, goblins are flat footed
Roll your own dice if you want to


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 30, 2006)

Neraw stands, waiting for them to impale themselves on his blade should they decide start combat.
Out of confusion, before such pitiful foes, out of curiosity also, the green eyed swordman can't help but ask "Who screamed?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 30, 2006)

Not being one to stop and carry on a conversation with goblins, Korik decides to take the more matter-of-fact approach and begins a quick and deliberate march towards the trio.  He has both his weapons at the ready and is frothing at the mouth the whole way.

ooc: should the goblins decide to turn tail, Korik and Grim will follow at top speed until he reaches at least one of them.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 30, 2006)

The goblins give no response to Neraw's challenge, still standing in open mouthed shock at being suprised by humans on their own ground. They are close enough for Korik to reach them while they are still suprised.

OOC:
Note to self: Should post distances...
They are 25-30ft away
Within range of a partial charge from Korik if that what's you want to do, otherwise he will be able to chase them down, but Neraw will not be able to keep up


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 30, 2006)

Neraw moves foward until he is right in front of the goblins, more expectant about how they will react than thinking about a serious fight... But he does keep his shield up.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 1, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Within range of a partial charge from Korik if that what's you want to do, otherwise he will be able to chase them down, but Neraw will not be able to keep up





With a low roar Korik charges full speed at the dumbfounded goblins.

ooc: If he can tell which is the leader, or if one looks more well equipped than the others, that's the one he'll go for if it's an option.  Otherwise he'll take what he can get.

I'd prefer you roll the dice if you don't mind, just to speed things up a little.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 2, 2006)

Suprise round:

Neraw yells his challenge and advances upon the dumbfounded goblinoids. He's not quite in melee range yet, but he's only a few steps away.* Korik decides that the goblins are much of a muchness, and in any case the path is too narrow to allow much of a choice of adversery, so he charges all out at the one directly in front of him, Grim at his side.

Koriks warhammer strikes the goblin sharply, just below the shoulder where it's crude armour ends. The head is barely slowed by the blow and continues, driving the shattered ruin of it's arm before it into the torso, probably breaking a few ribs in the process. The goblin collapses and is clearly dying, messily, though thus far fairly quietly. Grim jumps on the dying goblin and savages it like a rat - just to be sure.

OOC:
*[Sblock]Okay, techincally you only get a standard action in a suprise round and not a move action, but I'm going to allow it[/sblock]

Korik: Attack #1: 12 +6 +2 = 20, hit Damage: 2 +6 = 8
        Attack #2: 5 + 6 +2 = 13
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Korik&limit=on

Grim: Attack = Easy hit
        Damage = 2
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Grim&limit=on

Initatives /HP
Goblin #1: 2 / -5
Goblin #2: 13 / 5
Goblin #3: 7 / 5
Korik: 12 / 35
Grim: 12 / 6
Neraw: 17 / 34

Map, sorta (1 character = 5 ft)

```
___________________
31K
  2 N
---------------------
```
As Korik was thinking about diving into the woods I'll presume he was on the right hand side of the path. Grim is in the same sqaure as Goblin 1, and hence directly in front of Korik

First (and at this rate last) full round of combat begins.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 3, 2006)

A shower of spittle flies from Korik's mouth as he raises his warhammer for another mighty swing.

ooc: Realizing that Korik is third in line for initiative, the plan is to use his five-foot step to get into a flanking position behind #2 and take his first attack with his warhammer.  If the thing is still standing Korik will use his second attack (sickle) on #2 as well, otherwise he'll turn and take a swipe at #3 with his sickle instead.  Of course, if #2 goes down before Korik's initiative, then he'll focus completely on #3, chasing it if he has to.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 3, 2006)

Neraw takes another step, slow but with caution -you can't be hasty against goblins- and makes his blade descend onto the pitiful creature's shoulder.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 6, 2006)

Round the First & Last:

     Neraw slashes down at the goblin in front of him, the blade sinking deep into it's shoulder and practically severing it's arm. It collapses with barely a word and drops it's mace as is desperatly and futiley attempts to staunch the flow of blood from it's ruined shoulder.

    Korik sees that the 3rd goblin is the only one left standing and sidesteps around where Grim is still savaging the downed and trashing goblin, in order to finish the fight quickly and cleanly. This he does, his hammer catching it square on the side of the head.

    The only sound is of Grim burying his muzzle into his goblins throat and snarling with an odd sense of satisfaction, the battle has taken so little time that you have barely had time to feel exerted. The only sound is the rustle of leaves in the trees and the only thing out of place is the column of smoke in the distance, which even now is getting visibly thicker - and not just because you are closer.





Initatives /HP
Goblin #1: 2 / -6
Goblin #2: 13 / -3
Goblin #3: 7 / -3
Korik: 12 / 35
Grim: 12 / 6
Neraw: 17 / 34

Rolls:
Neraw 
Korik


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 6, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> The only sound is of Grim burying his muzzle into his goblins throat and snarling with an odd sense of satisfaction, the battle has taken so little time that you have barely had time to feel exerted. The only sound is the rustle of leaves in the trees and the only thing out of place is the column of smoke in the distance, which even now is getting visibly thicker - and not just because you are closer.




Noticing the growing column of smoke, Korik gives a quick glance to Neraw and starts off towards it without a word, probably not realizing his quickening pace.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 6, 2006)

Neraw stops for a moment, cleans his blade on the goblinoids' clothing, and asks temptatively "Korik... Could that be a forest fire?", then he starts walking onwards... altough he can't keep up with the half-orc.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 9, 2006)

The column is not consistent with it being a Forest Fire, and in any case even Neraw will know that this is the wrong season for a fire (everything is far too green and damp). Korik will know that this isn't the sort of wood that has serious fires anyway, it's temperate and deciduos rather than maquis, scrub or pine.

    It is almost certainly a delibartly set fire, and even if it started accidentally it is probably being stoked and fed to keep it going, or is burning a supply of pre-prepared fuel that was ready and stacked. It does however, look way too large to be a charcoal burners fire, and they don't come this far anyway.

    The fire was about half a mile away from where you slaughtered the goblins, so about half an hours walk / an quarter of an hour's hustle for Neraw; 20 minutes walk / ten minutes hustle for Korik. Given that there are probably goblins and traps ahead, for you both to hustle is asking for trouble, though having Korik walk and Neraw hustle to keep up as necessary would be fairly safe


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 9, 2006)

Keeping a steady but cautious pace, Korik continues on the path in the direction of the smoke.  He is still watching the ground and the surrounding area for any signs of goblins or their workings.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 9, 2006)

Neraw will do likewise, following Korik's step, for the moment with the shield strapped to his back not to tire hiself unnecessarily.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 10, 2006)

The intrepid duo make their way along the path, as yet there is no sign of any goblins. There's a few more traps to be negotiated, a sprung deadfall here, a pit there and a few scattered poison darts sticking out of a trunk there.

       At about a quarter mile you can start to hear the crack of flames, but that is it.

      When you get within a few hundred yards of the fire, which you reckon is in a small clearing off the side of the trail ahead a, a crossbow bolt suddenly zips out the way out of the undergrowth about 70 feet ahead of you and nicks it's way past Koriks ear. If it had poison on it it's probably not carried it into the wound, but it's caused an unpleasent bleeding wound in Korik's scalp just above his right ear.

    A shrill cry of glee goes out from the undergrowth and a small, wiry looking goblin clad only in animal hides bursts out and runs off down the path in front of you.

OOC:
[sblock]
Spot checks:
Korik = 9 +1 = 10
Neraw = 3+ 10 =13
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=512338

Attack = 6+20 = 26
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=512340
Confirmed crit = 6+16 = 22
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=512342
Damage: = 5
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=512356
[/sblock]

Initative:
Goblin: 6+17 = 23
Korik: 2 +1 = 3
Neraw: -1 +8 = 7
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=512357

Round 1, Goblin has acted
OVer to you


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 13, 2006)

"*Hey Korik!* I want to know what's this about!" hoping to at least question the goblin before Korik delivers him to a mud-filled pit in the Abyss.

Then he hurries at Korik's side.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 13, 2006)

[sblock]He started out 70 feet in front of you, and has taken a full round action to stand and move, so he's now some way away[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 14, 2006)

[Sblock]Fixed[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 14, 2006)

Hammer raised and ready to strike, Korik breaks into a full run after the foul little creature.  The moment he is able to bring his weapon down upon the all-but-dead goblin, he does so.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 17, 2006)

Korik puts his best foot foward and does his best to run the goblin down, while it looks like a faster runner than him, it has had to pick itself up from the ground so he can easily pass it for the moment. It will probably pass him again, but if he's ready he can get a swipe at when it does so.

      Korik, Grim and the goblin all leave Neraw for dust as he toils along in his heavy armour. Though both notice that ahead and to the right the woods seem to begin to thin out, the smoke is coming from that area.

Korik:
[sblock]Long and hard experience of fighting goblins has taught you that goblins run for two reasons: One, they are scared; Two, they want you to follow them.[/sblock]

OOC:
[sblock]
Initial distance:
Goblin - Korik, 70ft
Goblin moved 40ft, was 110 feet away
Korik can move 150ft in a full round run so can get up to 40ft in front of it so it will provoke an attack of opportunity if it moves past him.
Neraw can only move 80ft at a run so it will still be in front of him no matter what
Again I'll assume that Grim is with Korik.

Neraw <-30 ft -> Golbin <-  40ft or less -> Korik/Grim
Travelling left to right 

I would think that the best way to do this is to state that Korik can get up to 40ft ahead of the goblin and stand ready to make an attack if it tries to get by, Grim can do the same.
Let me know how far ahead you want to get.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 17, 2006)

_A goblin who shoots and comes to the open just to run away?_

*"Watch your step Korik!"* *heavy breathing* *"There might be a trap!"* And he keeps running...


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 17, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Korik puts his best foot foward and does his best to run the goblin down, while it looks like a faster runner than him, it has had to pick itself up from the ground so he can easily pass it for the moment. It will probably pass him again, but if he's ready he can get a swipe at when it does so.
> 
> Korik, Grim and the goblin all leave Neraw for dust as he toils along in his heavy armour. Though both notice that ahead and to the right the woods seem to begin to thin out, the smoke is coming from that area.
> 
> ...





Rather than pass the goblin and risk being flanked y his disgusting little buddies, Korik will stay behind him and strike with his hammer as soon as he is able.

OOC: Since running is a full round action, I'll assume that I won't be able to attack this round.  Once Korik is this close to the goblin, however, he should be able to stay on him until the next round, when he can charge and attack. (At least that's the way I'm seeing it - maybe you have something else in mind.)


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 21, 2006)

Round 2:

     The goblin continues to run away, but Korik is right behind it and able to get in a good few swings at it. The first goes well wide, but the second mighty swing of the hammer should have put it down but somehow the goblin does just enough to make it a glancing blow.  The follow up blow with the sickle just nicks it's wiry little arm, at the same time as Grim's jaws clamp down on a wayward part of the hides that clad it. Neither blow slows it down however and the goblin soon puts a distance between itself and Korik.


[sblock]
As you're right behind it you will get an AOO for it leaving your threatened area, and you can ready an action to charge it as it does so.

AOO: = 10 (Failure)
Readied Charge: 23, 11 points of damage with the hammer. 22 ,3 with the sickle
Grim's charge also takes a bite out of it.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Korik&limit=on


Initative:
Goblin: 6+17 = 23
Korik: 2 +1 = 3
Neraw: -1 +8 = 7

Hit Points:
Goblin 24/38
Korik 30/35
Neraw 30/30

Korik moves 60' (I'll assume he gets all the double move from the charge
Goblin moves 150'
Neraw plods along at 60'

Now:
Neraw ->30' -> Korik and Grim -> 90' Goblin
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 21, 2006)

*"Get him alive!"* *heavy breathing, armor clanking*


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 22, 2006)

Confused and even more enraged, Korikmakes another attempt at felling the sneaky goblin.  He hears Neraw's pleas, and will take the wreched creature alive if he can, but will hardly be sorry if the thing happens to die on the way to the ground.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 26, 2006)

Round 3:

   It's a very rare goblin that can outrun Korik, but this is one of them. Whenever Korik feels like he might be gaining the goblin finds a little bit extra, and then some more. The trees are definatly beginning to thin out off to the right and Korik can see a clearing opening off to the right. The source of the smoke appears to be on the other side of this clearing. 
[sblock]
Goblin moves 200'
Korik moves 150'
Neraw moves 60'


Neraw 120'-> Korik-> 140' Goblin[/sblock]

Round 4:
     As it reaches the edge of the clearing the goblin turns and readies a javelin and shouts something taunting in broken common at Korik, it sounds roughly like "pigface". In the other hand it pulls out a small gourd and drinks from it, flinging the empty container back down the path at you.

Korik:
[sblock]The smoke appears to be coming from wood pilled around the foot of one of the trees, and though it's hard to tell with you running so fast and some trees in the way- there is something odd about the grass in the clearing. It doesn't sit right.[/sblock]

OOC:
[sblock]
Goblin has taken a '40 move and readied a javelin; then drunk a potion.
It's now 180' from Korik and 300' from Neraw.

Goblin 27/38
Korik 30/35
Neraw 30/30

Cure:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=532032
Spot/Listen:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=532034

Over to you to move[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 27, 2006)

As the goblin stops to ready his javelin, Korik slows to a hustle.  There is obviously something to this one, and he'll make his approach with caution, hopefully giving his partner time to catch up.  Korik continues his approach, but slows to a hustle, staring the thing dead in the eyes. Both weapons are at the ready.  His massive chest is heaving as sweat and spittle roll down his face, and those nearby may wonder if it is Grim or he who is growling loudest.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 27, 2006)

_Forgive me for using your gifts this way Watcher_

Neraw slows down for a moment as he joins both hands holding the sword in quick prayer and then a slight blue luminishcence spreads from his right-hand gauntlet onto the rest of his armor. He immediatly rises with ease from his kneeling position and returns to the chase, but now with much more swiftness than before. 


OOC: Spend a Turn attempt to ativate Divine Vigor


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 28, 2006)

Round 4:

      Korik slows down from a dead run but advances with both anger and caution on the wild looking goblinoid. Behind him Neraw bows in prayer and then springs up into the chase with renewed might.

[sblock]
Goblin stays still
Korik moves 60'
Neraw takes a standard action to turn, then move's 30'. He'll now move 90' when running

Neraw 150'-> Korik 120'-> Goblin
[/sblock]

Round 5:

        The goblin snarls at Korik and throws it's javelin down the path towards the ranger. It's point however is not aimed at the half-orc, but at his trusty companion, Grim sees it coming too late and the wicked point sinks into his front leg cutting a deep slash through his fur and flesh.
       His assailant gives a cry of triumph and backs a little further up, drawing another javelin as he does so.

[sblock]
Attack 1d20 +6 -8 = 16
Damage = 1d4 +1 =4
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=535669
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=535677


Goblin 27/38
Korik 30/35
Neraw 34/34 (+2CON)
Grim 2/6

Goblin has acted, over to you
N 150'-> K 160'-> G
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 28, 2006)

The strain of running with the armor has clearly disappeared, as now Neraw jumps over obstacles and in fluid motion runs towards the encounter.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 30, 2006)

Korik steps in front of Grim any further projectiles from the goblin.  He'll spend the round waiting there for Neraw to catch up.  The thing is obviously trying to lure him in to a trap.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 31, 2006)

Round 5:

   Koirk steps foward and sheilds Grim with his body, meanwhile Grim yelps and pulls the javelin free with his jaw - then settles down into a low growl. Neraw hurries to catch up.

[sblock]N 60'-> K 160'-> G
[/sblock]

Korik:
    [sblock]Off to your right the trees thin out to the clearing. On the left however the undergrowth is thick and heavy, and you can certainly sense movement on that flank, "hear" is not perhaps the right word, but the half orc knows _something_ is out there.

ooc:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=540206 = 2 +7 + 1 = 10[/sblock]

Round 6:
      The goblin takes a short run up and launches it's javelin down the path. It's at extreme range and goes well wide, into the undergrowth off the path. It's now cursing, loudly and with a depth of voacbulary goblins don't normally show.

[sblock]
Goblin atttack = 0 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=540214
He has moved 10' back towards you and throw


Goblin 27/38
Korik 30/35
Neraw 34/34 (+2CON)
Grim 2/6

Now:
N 60-> K 150'-> G
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 31, 2006)

As soon as Neraw gets beside Korik, he stops the wild run and starts advancing cautiously by the edge of the path, towards the goblin.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 1, 2006)

"Mind our left, friend.  He is not alone,"  Korik says to Neraw as he approaches.  "Are you ready to see what lies in this trap?"


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 6, 2006)

Neraw hurries to catch up with Korik and the two companions move foward together. Grim takes up a station on the right, behind Korik's heel - so that he is at least a little bit sheidled from whatever is off to the left.


[sblock]
Round 6:
Neraw move 90's, Korik moves 30'. Now parallel

 N
 K -> 120' 0> G
g
[/sblock]


Round 7:
     The Goblin readies a wicked looking mace from it's hip and hefts it menacingly.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

As they approach, Neraw gets a javelin from the oversized quiver at his back, ready to launch it at the surprise threat Korik mentioned.

_Don't enter the fray foolishly, not stopping to examine the terrain is the same as not stopping to draw your sword..._

Now sword and javelin drawn, he takes a moment trying to catch a hint from where reinforcements to the bugger might arrive.

OOC: move (Move action) + Draw (free) + Listen check (Move)


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 10, 2006)

Korik slowly approaches the goblin.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 11, 2006)

The intrepid trio advance on the lone goblin. The woods thin out to the right, and Korik's gaze is dwarn thence, whilst Neraw concentrates on finding out what, if anything, menaces the party's flank.



Korik:
     [sblock]Although you aren't actively listening for it, your keen senses cannot help put pick out the sounds of goblins moving through the woods off to the left. Not close enough to charge, and the bushes block missle fire. For the moment they seem to be on a parallel course, just a little behind you. Maybe half-a-dozen or so.

     Ahead and to the right, you can see the source of the flames. A whole bunch of burning brush and branches is piled up around the base of an oak on the other side of the clearing. To what end is unclear

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=556142   Listen: 16+9-5 = 20[/sblock]

Neraw:
[sblock]Neraw's listen check turns up nothing except the crackle of flames and the rustle of leaves
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=556140   5+3=8
[/sblock]


OOC:
[sblock]
Both move 30' foward. Now 90' from the Goblin [/sblock]


Round 8:

The goblin has either not acted, or is delaying
Over to you


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

Uncertain of what the goblin is waiting for, Neraw approaches just some more steps and launches the javelin at the goblin, immediately holding his sword in two hands before the weapon pierces goblin... or earth.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 18, 2006)

Korik will continue to advance.

ooc:  Sorry for the delay, weird stuff going on here.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 21, 2006)

As Neraw moves foward for his throw it becomes apparent what the goblin was waiting for. It screams defiance and rushes at the three of you with spittle dripping from it's maw, and the sort of fury you'd expect from an orcish berserker twice it's height. Ordinarily the goblin would easily sidestep Neraw's throw, but it crazed with bloodlust and reckless in it's onrush and it barelt even seems to notice the wound, deep though it might be.

     It swings it's massive mace in a mighty two handed blow that cracks Neraw just above the knee and gives a cry of triumph. It's now in a position for Korik to attack it, it ducks under his hammer blow, but the sickle slices into it's arm. Above the commotion you can both hear the rustle of bushes as more goblins rush through the undergrowth on your flank.


[sblock]
Neraw - Move 30' and attack
Korik - Move 30' (I'll assume he attacks it)
Goblin - Ready action to charge when you get within 80'

Neraw's attack: = 13, damage = 10  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Neraw&limit=on

Goblins attack = 25, damage = 11   http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Wilphe&limit=on

Korik, attacks = 12 (Miss), 16 (HIT) Damage = 7  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Korik&limit=on

Goblin 10/46 (+2CON)
Korik 30/35
Neraw 23/34 (+2CON)
Grim 2/6

Init:
Goblin: was 23, n7
Korik: 3
Neraw: 7
[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 21, 2006)

Round 9:

     The goblin, having struck once, backs off as fast it arrived and flees into the bushes to your left to join it's fellows. You can see that you have hurt it quite badly, as it leaves a trail of blood behind it.

[sblock]It withdraws, and disppears into the undergrowth[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 21, 2006)

_Dammit! a trap, since the beggining_

Neraw retrieves his shield, knowing from the chase that he won't be able to outrun the goblin, he instead stands his ground waiting for the next goblins to show up.

"We were set up"

And he calls Korik to stand beside him, so as not to allow themselves to be sorrounded.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 22, 2006)

Seething, Korik looses a gutteral roar.  He is visibly shaking with rage.  "Cowards, all of you!  Face me!"


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 23, 2006)

The reply, such as it is, comes out from the woods:

"Nasty green-blood half-human. Weak as hooman, stoopid as orcling. We eat dog before you, then we wind you guts round tree and you see that too."

    "Then we feed you friend to Maglubiyet. He hungry, you too weak and too stoopid to be good meal. Us give you to weasals as toy"

      There's the sound of whooping and laughter from the woods around you, but none of them seem willing to press an attack at this time.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Neraw slowly moves beside Korik, hoping his companion doesn't launch himself head on to the undergrowth concealing the yellowskins, he remains silent... waiting...


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 23, 2006)

Korik smiles at the goblins' taunts.  "Maglubiyet is the king of cowards," he says.  Knowing that the woods will prevent missile fire and that the cowardly little things will actually have to show themselves to attack, Korik turns away from the wooded area and moves toward the fire.  He is especially on the look-out for anything else out of the ordinary.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 25, 2006)

The clearing is a rough oval, maybe a good bowshot long (about 100 yards) and about half-that across. The path you have been following runs down the southernmost long side and then disappears back into the woods, presumably to continue towards High Hedge.

     On the other side of the clearing is a large oak, around which burning brushwood has been piled. The oak itself is not alight yet, but it seems only a matter of time.

    You can both see something large and man-sized moving in the very highest parts of the tree. It looks like it is trying to attract your attention.
Korik:
[sblock]
It looks like a gnoll to you, either a small or desperate one to up that high
You can hear coughing over the sound of the fire.
[/sblock]
Neraw:
[sblock]
Well it's humanoid, and too big to be a goblin. Can't be very heavy though to be up that high.
[/sblock]

OOC:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=579063


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 25, 2006)

"Gnoll," Korik informs his companion.  "Nearly as vile a fiend as our cowardly friends in the brush."  Korik looks back in the direction of the hiding goblins.  "But if this one's a foe of _theirs_..." he trails off and heads toward the burning tree, still keeping an ear out for the goblins behind him, and his eyes on the treed gnoll.  (obviously he's hoping to draw them out into the open.)


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 31, 2006)

As Korik steps out across the clearing, he scans the fringes of the wood for movement. As he gets halfway across he notes something odd about some of the patches of grass, they don't seem as lush as the rest, and those patches seem kinda regular. Rather than step on one, he takes a closer look and sees that it is really some thin strips of turf laid over a wicker frame, hiding a pit trap. The clearing seems dotted with them, maybe other nasty suprises as well

[sblock]Jammy ###: Natural 20 on the Search check...

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Koirk&limit=on [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 31, 2006)

Any signs of a hideout or a lair anywhere nearby?  Tracks leading in another direction?


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 2, 2006)

There's plenty of signs of broken vegetation around the oak where the burning brush is pilled, if you wanted to pick up a trail, that'd be the best place to look. Other than that there's no real signs of any tracks across the clearing, though there are a few bloodspots close by the route you've taken - they are consistent with someone following your route and heading towards the tree where the gnoll sits.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 3, 2006)

Korik will make his way through the crude pit traps to the oak and the gnoll.  He'll still keep his eye out for other dangers as well.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 4, 2006)

Korik makes his way past the pit traps, Neraw hanging back about 10 feet and marking carefully where the half-orc treads. As you reach halfway across there is the distinct but soft sound of leaves rustling as about half a dozen goblins break cover at either end of the clearing and level bows in your direction.

OOC:
[sblock]
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=597791

130-150' to the closest goblins at either end of the clearing
65-70' to the oak side of the clearing, or back to the path.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 4, 2006)

Korik looks to the group on his left and bellows, "take your shot, then, ye filthy dogs!"  Should they take the offer, he'll charge the group as soon as the arrows fly (with his run feat, unless he falls he should still be able to get to them before they have time to reload, even if he takes a hit).


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 7, 2006)

Koirk yells his challenge and rushes the goblins at the Southern end of the clearing as they loose. Two of their arrows hit home but barely prick the mighty ranger's skin. Barely noticing he doesn't check his stride and is soon amongst their skirmish line. Neraw toils along in his wake, but is targeted by those goblins at the northern end of the clearing, those few arrows that do find their mark in the clerics broad back snicker and patter off his thick armour.

OOC:
They are in a dispersed little skirmish line spread over about a 50' arc at the edge of the clearing, your call whether you want to charge into the middle or go for one of the ends.
[sblock]
Initatives: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=wilphe
Goblins - N 17+1 = 18
Gnoll 18+0 = 18
Korik   10+1 = 11
Goblins - S 9+1 = 10
Neraw 10-1 = 9

2 Arrows hit home even with the range penalty, 5 points of damage

Korik 25/35
Neraw 23/34 (+2CON)
Grim 2/6
[/sblock]

Round two:

The goblins at the Northern end of the clearing loose at Neraw again, but the range is too long and his armour too thick for their crude shortbows to be a threat. Up in the oak, the gnoll looks like it's clmbing down and Korik is now amongst the goblins at the southern end of the clearing.

OOC:
You are up


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 7, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> The goblins at the Northern end of the clearing loose at Neraw again, but the range is too long and his armour too thick for their crude shortbows to be a threat. Up in the oak, the gnoll looks like it's clmbing down and Korik is now amongst the goblins at the southern end of the clearing.




Korik starts on an end, swinging his hammer and sickle wildly at anything in his path.  He looses an unsettling roar as he does so.

ooc: how many are there at the southern end?


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 7, 2006)

ooc: Five at each end


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 7, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> ooc: Five at each end




ooc: Perfect.  Carry on.  Btw, is it just me, or does it seem like I'm the only one left playing this game?


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 9, 2006)

Round 2 Continued:

    Korik swings like a dervish at the nearest goblin, it ducks under his hammer, but the pojt of the sickle digs into it's torso and nearly rips out a rib. It's four companions drop their bows and rush at Korik, drawing crude, but visciously spiked morninstars as they do so. One of thier blows goes wide, but three connect, one hits his knee, another slams into his torso and a third clips his ear.
      They haven't yet moved to flank and surrond him but it is only a matter of time. Girm however succeeds in taking another one out of the fight with a vicious bite to the leg, Neraw charges in and cleaves a second clean in two with a mighty blow of his sword.


OOC:
[sblock]
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Korik&limit=on
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Wilphe&limit=on
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Neraw&limit=on

S. Goblins drop bows (free action), move on Korik (and draw weapons), attack (standard action)
Neraw - Charge

Goblins - N 17+1 = 18
Gnoll 18+0 = 18
Korik 10+1 = 11
Goblins - S 9+1 = 10
Neraw 10-1 = 9

Korik 12/35
Neraw 23/34 (+2CON)
Grim 2/6

2 goblins (unwounded, left standing at the southern end of the clearing)
5 closing from the North
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 10, 2006)

While Korik knows the damage he is taking could eventually be lethal, he is too proud to retreat now.  Adjusting his grip on his father's faithful hammer, and with a renewed vigor, Korik begins his assault again, vowing that if he is going down, he's going to take every last one of these vile beasties with him.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 11, 2006)

Round Two:

     Korik strikes out at the two remaining goblins but hits only air. Grim is on top of the goblin he killed earlier and shredding the dying corpse. The two goblins left standing swing at Korik, and either by fantastic coordination or brilliant luck both do so at exactly the same time leaving him unable to dodge effectively. The heads of the weapons slam into either side of his torso, nearly driving the breath from his body.
     Neraw sees the ranger staggered and greviously wounded and channels Helm's power to staunch the bleeding.

     The rest of the goblins are still running down from the northern end of the clearing, not about 120' away. The gnoll has jumped to the ground, snatched up a burning branch from around the tree is is also heading your way, behind the goblins, though they seem not to have noticed.

OOC:
[sblock]
Korik hits air
Goiblins both crit, but only one confirms
Neraw casts CMW

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Korik&limit=on
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Wilphe&limit=on
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=611030


Goblins - N 17+1 = 18
Gnoll 18+0 = 18
Korik 10+1 = 11
Goblins - S 9+1 = 10
Neraw 10-1 = 9

Korik 2/35
Neraw 23/34 (+2CON)
Grim 8/6

[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 11, 2006)

[sblock]It's a conspiracy!  Geez... how much horrible luck can a guy have in a day? ;-)[/sblock]

Almost wishing he hadn't gotten into this mess, Korik realizes that it's too late to back out now, and goes for another swing.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 15, 2006)

Round Three:

      Korik lashes out the goblins, his hammer again going wide but his sickle catches one of the vile creatures in the throat and it collapses desperatly trying to staunch the flow of blood from it's severed artery. Grim jumps at the other from behind but misses, the remaining goblin steps back, and to the side, out of immediate reach. Neraw takes the opportunity to cast another healing spell on Korik.

Round 4:

     The goblins coming down from the far end of the clearing, now about 120' away, see that their comrade is out of melee and that they have a clear shot, accordingly they shoot again, only one arrow finds its mark in Korik, and that goblins cry of triumph is cut short as the gnoll comes up behind it and bull-rushes it into one of the pit traps.

      There are now 4 standing with bows about 120' to the north, and one backed up against the bushes 20' away to the east.

OOC:
[sblock] 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Korik
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=617345
Goblin withdraws and backs up to the side against the bushes, so as to leave it's fellows a clear shot.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=wilphe

Goblins N = 18
Gnoll  = 18
Korik = 11
Goblins S  = 10
Neraw = 9

Korik 10/35
Neraw 23/34 (+2CON)
Grim 2/6
(Got Korik and Grim's hit points rounf the wrong way just now)
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 19, 2006)

Korik charges the nearest goblin to finish him before he deals with the rest.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 20, 2006)

Koriks rushes the last goblin, the goblin goes to parry his sickle, suceeds but barely has time to scream before his hammer pulverises it's skull. Neraw mutters a few words, the air around him fills with thick mist blocking the goblins view of you and you can see him scuttle from the southern edge of the cloud into the bushes, _"I think we should get out of the open."_ 

Round five:
      There's a roar of flame and the sweet (to Korik anyway...) sound of a goblin screaming in prolonged agony to the north, the gnoll bursts through the barrier of mist and barely looks at the two of you before itself plunging into the bushes and heading south, "This way", it yells, in suprisingly unaccented common.

ooC:

[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Korik&limit=on

Korik -Charge and kill
Neraw - Cast _Obscuring Mist _[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 20, 2006)

Korik looks at Neraw as the gnoll passes, a little confused.  Finally, he shrugs and follows the strange gnoll through the brush.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 22, 2006)

For the moment you are not pursued too closely, the sound of screaming goblin behind you and the awful burnt smell that catches up with you suggests one reason. Neraw's spell is anothe, while the blood and remains that cling to Korik's weapons suggest yet another. Right now they don't seem to have the stomach to try another fight, but it's only a temporary setback.

      The fleeing gnoll appears to know the area fairly well, and leads the three of you to the side of a small stream where you catch you breath and listen for the sounds of pursuit. "I am called Brunnea," it says, it appears to have been wounded - though not too recently, an improvised bandage wraps round it's leg, soaked with dried blood - though it doesn't seem to slow it down.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 23, 2006)

Korik regards the gnoll with caution; it is still a gnoll afterall.  "Thank you for your help," he says.  Then, surveying the area around him, "You're from here?"


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 23, 2006)

"No, thank _you_. I left village to go hunting, goblins decide to hunt me. Even though you did not trek into the woods just to help Brunnea did you? You hunt goblins?"


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 25, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "No, thank you. I left village to go hunting, goblins decide to hunt me. Even though you did not trek into the woods just to help Brunnea did you? You hunt goblins?"




"Everyone should hunt goblins.  But there seems to be more to these than most.  I've never been outrun by one before."

Korik moves to the stream and gets a drink if the water is safe.  He cleans Grim and himself up the best he can to get a better look at their wounds and treat them if he can.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 25, 2006)

"If Brunnea was the one to scream, yes, we came to help Brunnea" Neraw shows a wide white smile at finally finding someone who isn't on intent of slaying them.

He had known about gnolls, never really fought against them, just against goblins before he got to Bergost; surprisingly, gnolls didn't ever attack caravans, or so he was told.

The gnoll seems sincere in his thanks, and even took them somewhere they could catch thir breath back... doesn't seem to be the least near to a goblin. "Good to meet you" adds the green-eyed man while he fumbles with his sword, trying to return it swiftly to its sheath... Finally he gives up and starts cleaning it against the undergrowth.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 29, 2006)

"I wasn't after goblins, after deer," Brunnea does his best to imitate Neraw's smile by way of return, which leads to the discovery that gnoll's smile looks more like a snarl, "I was not calling for you, but I am glad you came. You here to see wizard?"

      There is a fearsome and piercing howl in the distance, back towards the clearing.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 29, 2006)

Both Grim and Korik take note of the howling in the distance, and Korik shakes his head a little dispairingly.  He was really hoping to get more of a rest before doing any sort of battle again.

He does not answer the gnoll, leaving the conversation up to Neraw, who is much more apt at those sort of things.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 29, 2006)

Glad to receive a snarl or smile -who was the last person to ever receive a sincere smile from a gnoll?- Neraw answers promptly "Yes, to see the wizard... he had some problems they told us, know about such problems Brunnea?"

_I wonder what sense of loyalty and honour these gnolls have... Brunnea could prove to be a good and sincere ally..._ After the answer has taken place, the human asks: "Hey, what happened there?" -pointing at the bandage-


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 30, 2006)

"Only problems he has is uninvited guests. Likes being alone that one. Tolerates goblins because they keep villagers away so he not bothered. Only wants to talk to those strong enough to get through," he looks at the pair of you, "I think you show you are strong enough already so I take you to him."
    "Leg is not so bad, trap stick dart in it. Didn't hurt so bad I couldn't climb a tree with goblins at my back," there is another howl, "Doesn't hurt so bad I can't run or fight neither. Which you want to do warriors?"
Korik:
      [sblock]Sounded like a Worg to you, a little way off, but heading your way. The goblins are probably still too disorganised and cowardly to chase after you. Their pets and allies are another matter.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 30, 2006)

"Meeting the wizard, that's what we came for... will you guide us?"


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 30, 2006)

"I take you there, but I don't think we can get there before whatever is chasing us catches up. Ready to try though."


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 30, 2006)

"Then thank the Everwatchful, Brunna, because he will unhinder your step" with this, Neraw lodges his sword on the ground and kneels, reaching out for the bandage while rising a prayer to Helm, a bluish light covers his hands and is applied to Brunna's leg...

He stands back up and says: "Now we can move on"

OOC: Cure Minor Wounds, as many times as it is needed


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 30, 2006)

Korik, torn between leaving and staying to finish the fight, follows the gnoll to wherever he leads them.  He constantly looks back over his shoulder for anything following.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 30, 2006)

"There will be time to get back at them Korik, upon my shield"


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2006)

Neraw expends the Everwatchful's power to heal the wounded gnoll's leg and Brunnea bows his head silently, "We should be going then, this way," another howl cuts through the woods behind you, "And quickly if we do not wish to meet that."

     There follows about two hours of hustling through the somewhat damp woodland with the worg and goblins dogging your heels. You are sweaty, wet and occassionally lashed with thorns and low branches - but otherwise okay, though a bit tired.

     The four of you can see the upper levels of Thalantyr's tower, High Hedge, poking out of the trees a couple of hundred yards ahead of you. You guess that it's about 6 or 7 storeys high and, as wizards towers go, fairly plain and unremarkable - by which I mean it doesn't have any implausibly tall and slender turrets that would only hold a sprial staircase or a plethroa of redundant flying butresses. In fact it's made of plain grey stone and has a falt roof.

        Bunnea stops at the bank of a small brook that crosses your path, "Once we cross this stream we are in the wizard's territory. Neither goblin nor gnoll can cross on pain of death, that was about the only real command he's ever given us."

OOC:
[sblock]
One use of Cure Minor Wounds  
Everyone takes 1 point of non-lethal damage and is _fatigued_.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 2, 2006)

Korik look at the gnoll and then down at his own hand.  He then looks to his human friend, "Maybe you go," he says.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 3, 2006)

Brunnea looks at Korik, not quite understanding, "But you are invited yes? You may cross anyway. Do not over trouble yourself with my fate. I can slip away," he sees a likely looking overhanging sapling and pulls it out from the bank, then quickly and methodically strips its leaves and branches and hacks the end into a sharp point, "Or not as the case might be."


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 4, 2006)

"I go then, hope to see you again Brunnea" Neraw somehow shrugs at Korik's attitude, but continues his travel towards the tower 

Halfway to the door, he turns around to see if Korik is still thenre, and asks"You'll coming after I speak with the wizard, right?"


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 4, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "I go then, hope to see you again Brunnea" Neraw somehow shrugs at Korik's attitude, but continues his travel towards the tower
> 
> Halfway to the door, he turns around to see if Korik is still thenre, and asks"You'll coming after I speak with the wizard, right?"




"No, no..  I'm coming with you now."


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 6, 2006)

"Farewell then and good luck," the cry of a worg sounds in the distance. Brunnea replies with a defeaning growling screach of his own. After a few moments there are more, similar cries in the distance. "Now we will have fine sport," he strips off the rag he is clad in, and throws it over to your bank of the river.

       "Good bye humans," the gnoll jumps into the brook and heads downstream, presumably trying to put the worg off his scent whilst seeking his fellows.

[sblock]
Assuming you push on:
[/sblock]

Carrying on across the stream towards the tower you find out why the place is called High Hedge. A thick and impenetrable hedge of Holly the stands about 15 feet high runs around the base of the tower as far as you can see in either direction. Though admittedly, "as far as you can see", isn't very far in these woods.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 10, 2006)

"Hmm," Korik wonders aloud.  "Maybe we can climb it?"


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 11, 2006)

It might be climbable by a nimble and skilled halfling, but the problem would be finding suitible hand and footholds in the close packed twigs without getting torn by the leaves and twigs.


OOC:
DC 25 to do it without damage
The DC cn be made lower if you just want to try strength rather than skill and don't care how much damage you do to yourself or the hedge.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 12, 2006)

"Bah!  He has to come out somehow!"  Frustrated, Korik rumages through the hedge in hopes of finding a thin spot he can squeeze through.  He tries not to cause any damage, but he _is_ an irritated half-orc.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 13, 2006)

Korik makes his way along the hedge in an attempt to find a thin spot but not only does he fail to find a weak spot the hedge seems to resist any attempt at passage. It would seem that not only has it been planted and tended by a master gardener but it's also been enchanted in some way, possibly by a ranger, more likely by a druid.

     As Korik searches Grim patters about, eventually woofing and wagging excitedly. He appears to have found the trail that Melicamp made when he left High Hedge that morning. The hoof prints come right out of the hedge, without any sign of a door or gate.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 14, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> As Korik searches Grim patters about, eventually woofing and wagging excitedly. He appears to have found the trail that Melicamp made when he left High Hedge that morning. The hoof prints come right out of the hedge, without any sign of a door or gate.




Korik touches the hedge where the footprints come out.  Despite his orcish intellect, he knows that the entrance is there somewhere, covered by obvious magic.  Of course, he also realizes that the wizard on the other side is surely aware of his presence by now, and is having a grand laugh at his expense.  Try as he may to subdue it, Korik's frustration is reaching an obvious boiling point.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 15, 2006)

As Korik touches the Hedge he notes that something is not 100% natural about it. Some spiders webs have been torn, and there is no rain water pooled in the leaves like there is on the rest of the Hedge. Perhaps this isn't hiding the gate, this _is_ the gate. No sooner is this idea formed then the Hedge peels back to either side, opening a gap large enough for a coach and six to drive though. If you had somehow managed to get a coach and six down the narrow trail to begin with.

       The hoofprints continue inside, leading back to a low building to the side of the tower, presumably a stable block. Inside the grounds roam a couple of horses, a few sheep and a flock of geese who herald your arrival with a lot of honking and hissing. No chickens though.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 16, 2006)

Taking a deep breakth, Korik sheathes his weapons and steps through the hedge toward the tower.  He tries his best not to be percieved as a threat to anyone who may be watching.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 18, 2006)

It's a short walk across the grass to the base of the tower, no one is apparently there to regard you as a threat or not - though you are pretty certain that someone is watching you. The horses regard your presence with mild interest, the sheep eye Grim warily but he is too well trained to bother them. The geese however flap, honk, hiss and thoroughly raise the alarm as you walk in, though they don't attack.

      The hedge folds back behind you as you approach the tower, shortly before you reach the door it is opened by a large, roughly sculpted humanoid form of grey clay that stands to one side and points inside with it's spare hand. 

      The ground floor of the tower is apparently an open chamber, running the full diameter of the buiding, there don't appear to be any stairs here - so maybe there's another entrance. The chamber is fairly bare and open with no real furniture, from where you are you can see a line of arches run round about 12 feet from the floor.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 19, 2006)

Korik steps into the tower, a bit nervously as he passes the clay figure; he's in no mood for another fight at the moment.  Standing in the open chamber, he looks up at the arches overhead and then down at the sparse furnishings.  "Now what?" he mutters, more to himself than to Grim, whom he is currently scratching behind the ears.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 21, 2006)

The clay figure makes no hostile move, apparently it's only been ordered to open the door so that's all it does. There is a circular rug in the centre of the room, but apart from that the walls are clean, smooth and white washed. A voice addresses you, up from above and behind the doorway, it's a male voice, with a mask of coutesy drawn over a distinct and very real irritation, "Good afternoon, you have travelled far to come here. What is it you seek?"

    Turning, you'll see a middle aged man in orange robes standing in one of the arches, he is, as you might expect, carrying a staff.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 23, 2006)

Korik thinks for a moment, trying to remember exactly why he _is_ here.  Then he remembers, vaguely.  "A man in Beregost," he says, somewhat tentatively  "Said you may be needing someone for a job of sorts."

ooc: Honestly, Korik isn't the only one having trouble remmebering exactly why he's made this journey.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 26, 2006)

"Melicamp I presume? I told him to go to Baldur's Gate and not settle for the first bar flies he found in Beregost. Never mind, you made it here, which suggests you have something about you. Come up please, oh, sorry, step on the carpet first, thank you. _Sulfame_ "

       As you stand in the middle of the rug it rises up past the arches and through a small hole in the ceiling. You are now in a smaller and much more comfortable reception area with a roaring, and apparently real fire and several over-stuffed couches and chairs. Thalantyr himself is waiting for you, sitting behind a plain, but well polished desk. "Won't you sit down please. I am Thalantyr, welcome to my home. You would be?"

"I have need of some adventueres to investigate some anomolous occurances in the Cloakwood. I don't need whatever it is stopped, just scouted."



OOC:
All Melicamp said was that his master needed adventurers for an expedition to the Cloakwood

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2825186&postcount=1


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 28, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "I have need of some adventueres to investigate some anomolous occurances in the Cloakwood. I don't need whatever it is stopped, just scouted."





"Yes," Korik says.  "I can scout.  I can stop too, but not if you say no."  Korik looks around the room a bit, specifically at the over-stuffed furniture.  "Need rest before anything though.  Long day, lots of goblins.  And Grim is hungry."


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 5, 2006)

OOC: [sblock]Very sorry, been very busy and done about 10 days of 12 hour shifts, hope to get things back on track now[/sblock]

IC:
"The goblins are a necessary evil, they ensure that the only people who come and bother me are the ones worth bothering with. I don't protect them, but I do tolerate them so long as they leave me and my servants alone. I'm not Beregost's village wizard, I'm prefer pure and uniterupted research. However I have some obligations to fulfil and I will admit that my curiousity is piqued by these phenomena."

     "It also serves a purpose in getting a restless apprentice out of my hair and allows him to slake his desires in the fleshpots of Baldur's Gate. I'm afraid Melicamp has not yet developed self-mastery. In any case, you are tired, hungry and wounded. I can do little about the latter, but a lot about the first twoo. I'll arrange my maid to draw you a bath and prepare a guest bedroom, we can then discuss our business over dinner."

     You are apparently dismissed. Unless Korik has any questions, I'll move on to Dinner


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 5, 2006)

Dinner with Thalantyr is an understated occasion, he appears to drink only milk and water and eats a thin vegetable soup (apparently without meat stock) and a few poached eggs. Korik gets a roast chicken and the same soup, Grim is fed and washed, if he desires it and sits at Korik's feat with a sheep bone.

"Well, Koirk, I hope you have settled in, perhaps I should better express what is required of you. As you are aware the Cloakwood lies the north of here between us and Baldur's Gate. In so far as the woods of Toril go it's quite quiet, almost benign even. There are goblinoids and bandits in the fringes, deeper inside the wood is the domain of ettercarps, spiders and the ilk. Mostly they seem to content to stay within the wood and leave outsiders alone unless they intrude."

    "This very rarely happens as there is no history or rumours of great treasure in the wood, no lost cities, no fallen elven realms, nothing like that at all. It's just a wood. There's a few druid circles and a flooded dwarven iron mine. That's it. No real reports of any drow interest in the area either, which is suprising for a wood full of arachnids."

      "Anyway, there is now something going on and I am under an obligation to find out what it is. There is some sort of sinister mist or darkness reported in the wood. Not a natural fog, of which the Wood is well provided under the right conditions. I am asking you to penetrate into the Cloakwood and scout out the situation."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 5, 2006)

"You want me to scout a fog?" Korik asks stupidly.  Tearing a hunk out of the chicken, he continues.  "Sounds easy enough.  How long you wish for me to scout?"


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 5, 2006)

"Well a mysterious and possibly magical fog in the middle of a wood full of spiders. But I'm not going to hype it up for you, I know it's not the most epic thing anyone's ever been asked to do, but I'm not the sort of wizard who needs the Amulet of K'Treng recovered from the hoard of the Ochre Dragon Grizelabad."

       "Melicamp will take a few days to recah Baldurs Gate, spend a few days drinking and whoring in various festhalls whilst pretending he's looking for adventurers, another few days actually finding them and then another few days to head back here. So I expect him back in a tenday to a fortnight. You reckon you could be back by then?"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 5, 2006)

"Yes, I'm sure I could be back by then.  Spiders shouldn't hold up well to my hammer, if it comes to it.  How long a journey is it, anyway?"


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 5, 2006)

"The Cloakwood begins just north of the road you took to get here, but to get to the areas of interest I'd reckon two to three days or so? Not that I do a lot of walking in the wilderness you understand. Of course I don't really know what the areas of interest are, but I know that they aren't right next to me and that it would take maybe four or five days to walk right though to the far edge of the wood. How you go about this is up to you, even if you find nothing I will know where not to look and that will help narrow the search."

    "I can give you directions to one of the stone circles, perhaps two days travel for such as yourself, I have an assocate there who can give you more up to date information on the situation. Of course I shall provide sustenance for the trip, iss there anything else I can do to aid you?"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 5, 2006)

"Nothin' that I can think of," Korik replies.  "I reckon Grim and me will set out as quickly as possible"


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 8, 2006)

"That would be satisfactory, you will of course rest here tonight as my guest. What sort of compensation package were you looking for?"

OOC:
[sblock]
200 + 500 + 600 = 1300 XP for your efforts so far, if you wish you can level up over the night, or leave until you get back to civilsation. Your call.

In theory that makes you "due" some treasure, and you haven't negotiated any payment with Melicamp, yet.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 8, 2006)

"Compensation?  Hmm... haven't thought of that.  I have enough gold for now, more would weigh too much."  Korik ponders the situation a little more, the thought obviously causing him great discomfort.  "I don't know," he finally says.  "What do you think?"


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 12, 2006)

"My apologies, I am used to dealing with self-centred mercenaries. All things being equal I am happy to pay you in magic for your time, I'll give you a healing wand before you go. We can discuss the rest of your renumeration when you return. Would that be satisfactory?"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 13, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "My apologies, I am used to dealing with self-centred mercenaries. All things being equal I am happy to pay you in magic for your time, I'll give you a healing wand before you go. We can discuss the rest of your renumeration when you return. Would that be satisfactory?"





"Yes."  Korik will rest, take the wand, and leave as soon as possible.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 14, 2006)

It rains overnight, but long since stopped by the time Korik and Grim awake and the sun is shining through. Thalantyr is nowhere to be seen, but a supply of rations and an ornately carved Wand of _Cure Light Wounds_ can be found outside your door along with a note:
_"Sorry, Wiazrd business. Please let yourself out"_

     Outside the tower the animals ignore you both, again and the hedge bends open as you approach. There is no sign or sound of either goblin or gnoll in the surronding woods as the intrepid duo pick up the track.

OOC:
Which way? North I guess, but anything specific, or is he just walking normally?
[sblock]You've both been fully healed[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 15, 2006)

Korik will head north at a quick pace, but not so fast as to tire himself out too quickly.

ooc: I'll level up in a day or so, when I have time.  Knowing there are spiders and such in the woods, Korik will take vermin as his second favored enemy, with an additional +2 bonus against goblinoids, if that is acceptable.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 19, 2006)

As Korik heads north he sees plenty of signs that there has been a skirmish or two littered about the path. Broken arrows here, shattered weapons, trampled undergrowth and the occassional splash of blood. All signs point to a running battle between goblins and gnolls, but there's no corpses to be seen and no real clue as to who won.

     No one interferes with Korik and he doesn't see another living soul as he heads back to the main road to Candlekeep and then strikes out north through the scrubland towards the Cloakwood. Lunch is taken shortly after midday, by the banks of a small stream that meanders in a generally south westerly direction across his path. Just as he finishes he hears somekind of disturbance to the north, some sort of animal or group thereof is coming his way, and not quietly or slowly either.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 22, 2006)

Korik will attempt to hide out of sight of whatever is coming his way.  He'll use the stream to throw off his scent if it is neccessary.  Whatever the case, he'll remain in a position so that he can see whatever it is coming.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 26, 2006)

The half-orc slips quietly into the bushes by the side of the stream and downwind of the crossing. He does not have long to wait, the grunts and snorts grow larger and a mixed herd of animals - mostly boar and badgers - comes into view, moving southwards in a state of considerable agitation. Adults, juveniles and young all mixed up together without any apparent family groups.

    The leading animals plunge through the stream and look to head the way Korik has come, they either do not notice him or do not care. A very loud squealing sound comes from the other side of the stream, something has been caught and is battling for its life.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 27, 2006)

Korik will cross the stream to see what is making the noise and why.  He will try to be quiet and remain hidden.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 2, 2006)

The mixed herd hurries off in to the distance, the only remaining traces of it's passing are trampled hoof-prints, a muddied stream bed, the smell of sweat and panic and the screaming on the far side of the river.

      Korik slips silently across the stream in search of whatever is bellowing and fighting for its life. He is easily able to creep through the bushes with barely a trace of his passing catching his target unawares. 

       It is not difficult to find what he seeks, a large green insect the size of a carthorse  holds a small badger in its viscious mandibles. The poor beast has already lost one of it's legs and as the halforc looks on the predator silences its screams forever by biting it's head clean off. There is a sickening crunch as it crushes and chews the skull.

     Korik knows quite a lot about such beasts it seems. Such Giant Mantises strike from concealment, they are not something that would panic and chase a herd down, whatever the animals were running from it wasn't this. It was probably just lying in ambush. It would be a match for Korik in a fight, and if it got a hold on him the fight would end quickly. However, they don't move at all fast and it's already got a mean right now, so he could easily avoid it if he chose.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 3, 2006)

Korik sees no reason not to let the mantis enjoy its meal.  However vile it may seem to most, Korik understands that it is the natural order of things.  He himself kills to eat; that is how it must be done at times.

Instead Korik opts to quietly, and quickly, step out of the mantis's area and focus on whatever was driving the herd away.  Assuming whatever it is is actually chasing the herd, Korik will find a nice well-hidden and comfy spot close to the tracks and see what approaches.  He'll have his weapons at the ready just in case, along with Grim.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 3, 2006)

Korik slips quietly away and lets the insect finish up, moving up the trail some he selects a likely spot for his vigil about about a thrid of a mile from the mantis' position. Hopefully far enough away that the two hunters will not interfere with each other.

       Hours pass. Animals are certainly moving southward away from the Cloakwood, and Korik sees none come back up the trail. That said he doesn't see any in panic driven flight like he did at the stream. A few deer nervously pad along the trail, sniffing the air and looking behind them as they go. Rabbits and berrygobblers hop along their runs through the undergrowth and squirrels run through the branches.

       There isn't really any sign of anything that might cause these animals to be moving, but something certainly is.

      A few hours before sun-down Korik sights a small humanoid on the trail. It's a stringy little goblinoid, not a goblin proper, but a tasloi - a type normally found further south, but the Cloakwood represents the furthest north they can normally be found. This one looks like a scout, wearing well-fitting armour pigemented into a mostly green camoflage pattern and carrying a small hand-crossbow with a shortsword at its belt. It too is heading southwards.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 3, 2006)

Korik's first instinct is to smash the creepy looking thing, even for a goblin.  But he remembers Thalantyr's words about only scouting, not stopping.  So Korik remains hidden, remains quiet, and watches.  The thing _is_ a goblin, there will almost definitely be more, and he's really not up for being outnumbered again anyway.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 3, 2006)

The tasloi makes it's way up the path and disappears into the distance. There isn't any screaming which indicates that it and the mantis avoided each other. About an hour later it makes it's way back the way it came.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 4, 2006)

Knowing what lies ahead, Korik continues on in the direction he was going, following a safe distance behind the tasloi.  He will stay a bit off of the main trail if he can, trying to avoid detection, and a fight, if at all possible.

ooc: Does Korik know anything else about the things other than that they're not common here?  Specifically, their structure, attack routines, or anything else that will keep him alive while he's dealing with them?


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 8, 2006)

Koirk knows* that there is occassional debate between hunters as to whether Tasloi are really goblinoids or not, sometimes this leaves the taverns and sages and bards weigh in on the issue.

       One side points to the fact that occupy a similar ecological niche to goblins, have green skin, are sneaky and worship Maglubiyet.
        Their opponents counter by saying that they are antatomically different to goblins and speak a language that shares no grammar or syntax or other similarity with goblin proper.
       Others say that if you are making arguments based on goblin grammar then you are clutching at straws.

         It's fair to say that these disputing factions are tiny compared to the real debate about tasloi:
       Whether you should avoid them if you can and kill them if you must
    or whether you should kill them if you can and avoid them if you must

    Overall they are very good at climbing and prefer to live in the trees. That's also where they prefer to launch their ambushes from. They also don't like bright daylight, and normally come out at dawn or dusk or stay under tree cover.



   Korik hangs back, dogging the Tasloi's trail. After a mile or so it meets up with some more of its fellows on the trail, the half orc watches from the bushes as the scout makes its way back up the column whilst the leading elements push on.
     There are a lot of them, too mnay to count from this distance. They are about a hundred yeards away so he could easily avoid them if he chose.


OOC:
* Okay it's probably not really K/Nature, but they goblinoids are a favoured enemy so that helps a bit


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 8, 2006)

If Korik doesn't think they have anything to do with the spiders in the area, he'll go around the Tasloi.  If it's possible that they are the cause, directly or indirectly, Korik will stay and observe for a while longer.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 11, 2006)

It's unusual to find them moving about in daylight but from this distance the half-orc sees nothing odd about them, and they aren't likely to be the cause of the mysterious mists Thalantyr is interested in nor are they going to be likely to want to have a parlay.Time to move on, the Ranger slips back into the trees and makes his way north.


       A few hours later and several miles further north sees darkness begin to draw in. What arrangements does he want to make for the night?


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 11, 2006)

If there is still a water souce nearby, Korik will make camp near it, preferably somewhere with a little bit of cover if possible.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 17, 2006)

Korik picks a suitible spot  and settles down under a clump of bushes by a small pond. You might not be able to stand up, but it is dry and the bushes should discourge any unwanted guests. Unless your unwanted guests are tasloi, koblods, goblins or others of similar stature of course. But even they would make enough noise pushing aside branches and trampling dry leaves and twigs in the process of getting to Korik to wake him up.

     The night passes quietly, there isn't any uneartly screaming, random predator or mysterious mist. The next day looks to be fine and sunny, with maybe a little rain due in the afternoon. Moving on?


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 17, 2006)

Breakfast first; perhaps a little fishing in the pond, then they'll be moving on.  I suppose Grim and Korik will continue this course of action; moving, resting, and eating; until we have either gone as far as they need to go or until they find something of interest that merits investigation.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 17, 2006)

You reckon you might make the Stone Circle Thalantyr mentioned by the end of the day if you push on. Then again, all kinds of things may interfere with that schedule...

       Fishing yields a few small perch before the Korik and Grim press on their scouting mission. Once again there aren't that many animals around, and those they do see are generally moving southwards with purpose. Their tracks are all around and cannot be considered out of the ordinary.

      Shortly before the warm late morning sun reaches its zenith, the half-orcs keen eye spies a new set of tracks. To the untrained eye they look like trampled folliage and scuffed dirt, such as a large group might make. Korik's eye however is far from untrained, he knows that this trail was laid by a group of humanoids walking with a slow, shuffling gait. Generally speaking only zombies walk like that, and the odd piece of decaying flesh and rotting clothing found about their path only confirms that. Grim's reaction to their lingering unnatural scent confirms it.

     So, there are about a dozen or so zombies ahead of Korik, it looks like they walked down as far as this spot, then turned around and headed back in a northerly direction. They are fairly fresh, probably made during the night.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 17, 2006)

Korik suddenly wishes he hadn't lost his cleric somewhere along the way.  Regardless, if there are zombies about, it is probably better to encounter them during the day and in full light, so he presses on, on full alert and weapons at the ready.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 18, 2006)

The trail carries on for a mile or so with no sign anything out of the ordinary except the shambling dead walking the forest floor during the hours of darkness. At this point however the trail gets a little disturbed, it's a little difficult to work out what happened but Korik's keen eye notes a few broken branches at the side of the trail that can't have been caused by zombies and a thick foot long hair that looks like nothing from any mammal.

     Unfortunatly his mind is quite putting the pieces together fast enough and something large is coming at him from the bushes very quickly.

OOC:
[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Korik&limit=on
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Wilphe&limit=on
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 18, 2006)

Korik hopes his hands are quicker than his mind at this point, and swings his hammer wildly at the thing coming at him.  "Grim!" he yells, putting his friend on alert.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 20, 2006)

The bushes part as a spider the size of a carthorse bursts through them and out on to the path. It's grey spindly legs sprout foot long hairs like the one on the ground and it's many, many eyes look at Grim while something that might or might not be salivia drips from its mandibles.

    Finding that Korik is between it and Grim it's eyes then swivel upwards to regard the halforc with an emotionless unintelligence as it turns and faces him, then rushes him. It's sharp proboscis punches through the armour on his upper thigh, pumping a does of noxious venom into his bloodstrem. Unfazed the half-orc swings wildly but the hammers head fails to connect with the arachnids carapace. Grim snaps at its equivalent of ankles, bit fails to do any damage to the thing.

OOC:
[sblock]
Suprise round:
Spider moves through undergrowth too thick to charge through

Round one:
Spider charges Korik and bites for 5 damage
Korik resists poison
Korik and Grims attacks miss

Init:
Spider 8
Korik 6

HP:
Spider 22
Korik 34/39
Grim 14

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Wilphe&limit=on
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Korik&limit=on
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 20, 2006)

Suprised, and angered, by the bite, Korik unleashes a gutteral roar with the swing of his hammer, followed by another deadly swing with his sickle.

(full attack, please remember that I added vermin as a favored enemy at 5th level.)


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 23, 2006)

The Spider lunges foward at Korik again, time catching him on the arm and pumping venom deep into his bicep. The halforc's head swims as this time the venom takes effect but this doesn't stop his roar of anger and triumph as the hammer catches the hideous creature firmly in it's thorax. Grim again snaps at the thing but fails to connect.

OOC:
[sblock]
Rolls:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Wilphe&limit=on
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Korik&limit=on

Spider 14/22
Korik 28/39 + 2 points STR
Grim 14

[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 23, 2006)

Korik will continue his attack, trying to maneuver around to get the spider into a flanked position between he and Grim.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 25, 2006)

The spider lunges at Korik again, grabbing hold of his arm and tearing it in it's mandibles, Korik tears himself free but a deep jagged wound has opened his right bicep almost to the bone. Venom seeps in through his mangled flesh and he begins to go dizzy.

       Executing a practiced tactic he and Grim have polished through dozens of skirmishes the two companions step sideways and seek to bring down their opponent from opposite sides. Grim grabs hold of a leg and pulls it clean off whilst Korik's sickle neatly cleaves another legs off where it joins the body and is it writhes in pain his hammer neatly comes down and crushes the exoskelaton over it's brain - killing it outright.

    It still reflexively twitches in an unpleasent and unatural looking way but it is effectively dead. Korik is not in much better shape either, greviously wounded and still giddy from the effects of the venom.

      As he rests and catches his breath he can hear faint, muffled sounds come from behind the bushes the spider came from.

[sblock]
Rolls:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Wilphe&limit=on
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Korik&limit=on

Spider -9/22
Korik 11/39 + 7 points STR
Grim 14

[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 26, 2006)

If Korik still has the presence of mind after suffering the effects of the spider's venom, he'll make use of his healing wand to bring him back up to manageable condition.  Afterwards, he'll attempt to find a little cover or some higher ground to gain an advantage should the battle continue.

When he gets settled, he'll take hisonly vial of antitoxin.  Hopefully it's not too late.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 31, 2006)

As he drops back out of sight into the bushes Korik's trembling hands unstopper the vial of anti-toxin and gulps it down, while it does nothing to stop the debiliating effects he has already suffered - it does prevent any further  damage. Without it he'd probably soon have been unable to walk. Feeling slightly better the ranger pulls out the wand Thalantyr gave him and feels the healing rush of positive energy flow over him as he pumps four charges into his aching body.

      There doesn't seem to be any sign of any further combat, the spider appears to have been alone. The sounds from the bushes it sprang from sound like muffled moans and groans, humanoid in some way but not any language Korik can make out.

[sblock]
Heals 25 points of damage with 4 wand charges
now at 36/39 hit points and 7 points of STR drain

PS:
I've just noticed that that his Armour and Bracers shouldn't stack, so if you want to swap the bracers out for something else (Potion of Restoration?) feel free to do so

For my own reference only
[sblock]530 XP
98sp
MW Heavy Steel Shield
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 31, 2006)

[sblock]You actually told me about the bracers a long time ago, I just forgot to modify the sheet.  Sorry about that, but I took them off.  I didn't bother adding the potion of resoration (thank's for that, btw), because he's getting ready to drink it straight away anyway.[/sblock]

Weak, Korik reaches in his pack and pulls out the vial he'd hoped never to have to take.  With a grimace he turns up his nose and swallows in a huge gulp, trying not to taste it.  

When he feels his strength returning, he will go and investigate the sounds from the bushes.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 31, 2006)

Korik manages to get the potion right down his throat, missing his taste buds entirely. Almost instantly he feels the the lingering effects of the poison disipate and the full power of this mightly thews return. As an added benefit the ache in his feet and legs from the days travel also vanishes, leaving him feeling refreshed and invigorated.

      Advancing through the bushes he finds the spiders lair, a small hollow where it could crouch out of the rain. Littered around and the bones and debris of previous prey animals, mostly deer and the ilk, though it appears to have taken humanoid prey as well. There's the scattered crude spears of a few tasloi, as well as a well made and untarnished large steel shield that the thing had pushed to one side. There's also the telltale sight of tarnished silver spilling out from a decayed and fraying pouch.

      All of this however, is of much less immediate importantance than the wrapped silk parcel nearly six feet long which is stuck to the side of the hollow. It appears to be roughly humanoid in shape, and the groan is coming from it as whatever is inside thrashes weakly against the cocoon that surronds it.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 31, 2006)

"Stand guard, old boy," Korik says to Grim as he rushes to the struggling shape in the web.  Using his sickle he gently slices the webbing open to reveal the moaning creature inside.  If he can tell which end is up, he'll only cut away the area around the head, leaving the rest of the body bound until he's sure what it is.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 1, 2007)

Korik reckons that the head is where the the most noise is coming from, which means that the spider secured this particular individual upside down. The silk cuts fairly easily, and as it peels away from the creature's head it takes a fair ammount of rotting skin and flesh with it and the stench of death and decay is heavy in the air.

      At the proximity of Korik's warm flesh the zombie struggles and moans even more, but is totally unable to get free.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 1, 2007)

Ivellious: the weather is warm and while it might rain later on there's no immediate prospect of that happening. If it wasn't for the the fleeing wildlife, the deep sense of unease and the mysterious mists emmenating from points west and north of the stone circle he'd been based at.
        Fortunatly, the druid circle isn't large, and those that do come to it tend to respect each other's privacy. Having Elspeth, one of the circles lesser members, come to you in the morning and tell you that there were reports of zombies out to the south and that Thalantyr's scout was supposed to be coming that way pretty solved the "What shall I do today?" question. Hence the young elf is out on the trail, heading south looking for zombies and an ally.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 1, 2007)

Korik take sa step back at the sight of the zombie.  "Not really what I was expecting," he says to Grim.  Repulsed at the sight, he draws back his hammer and puts the thing out of its (and Korik's) misery.

Korik will take up a few spears if he has the room, just in case.  He'd like to take the shield, but he knows it will only weigh him down.  He will take the tarnished silver coins, however.

When he's sure the zombie is truly dead, he'll cut open the rest of the caccoon to see if it had anything useful.  It obviously won't be needing it anymore.

When he's finished pillaging, Korik will continue on course hoping to reach the Stone Circle sooner rather than later.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 3, 2007)

Korik smashes the zombie to pieces, thereby ending it's unlife. Cutting it out of the cocoon is an unpleasent job that reveals the zombie to have nothing of worth or interest, except a lot of puncture marks where the spider was clearly trying to pump enough venom into it to kill it.

          The spears are crude, but functional and would probably be best suited as thrown weapons as they might well break and splinter in melee. Much like the race that made them, they are more suited for a quick strike than a protracted fight. The coins come to a tidy sum, maybe a hundred or so*

       This being done, Korik heads off north seeking his next destination by nightfall and aware that other zombie may still be about.

OOC:
* 98 actually


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 3, 2007)

Might try to do a little hunting on the way; I"m sure Korik and Grim are hungry by now.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 3, 2007)

If at all possible, Ivellious would stay close to the trees, and use them for cover, and have Cormick (The wolf which I just realized I hadn't named till now) scout ahead of himself looking for any signs of this mysertious scout


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 14, 2007)

Korik:

     It would ordinarily be an easy job for Korik to find something to kill and eat, even though his only suitible weapon is a crude goblin sphere and that tends to force him towards larger game like a small deer or boar - it's generally not considered a good idea to hunt rabbits with a warhammer. However, most animals seem to be migrating - some would even say fleeing, so hunting for him is as more a matter of ambush than stalking.

      However, with Grims aid he does come across a small herd of mountjack grazing in a large meadow like clearing by the side of one of the Cloakwood's streams. Picking a likely target he throws his spear, but goes wide , his spear  burying itself point first in the turf. The herd takes flight and the opportunity is lost, for Korik anyway, Grim takes off after the herd and seeks to run one down, or at least steer it back towards the halforc.


Ivellious:
      You make your way along trails you have trod dozens of times before, through streams you have forded enough times to name every stone on bottom and past trees that were standing when you were still a child. While not as intimate with the Cloakwood as with his native Yuirwood far to the East, this is familar ground to Ivellious. Still, its not _home_.

       As Cormick approaches one of the larger meadows, he stops and listens, both of you hear the sound of fleeing deer and the barking of dogs. Perhaps a hunting party, no, maybe not, there is only one dog. Creeping foward to the edge of the treeline you see a burly half orc and his dog chasing deer in the clearing


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 14, 2007)

Ivellious will pull out his bow and nock an arrow slowly, incase the half orc is a foe, but other wise remain quiet and watches.  If he doesn't need to get into a fight and lose precious time finding the person suppose to be helping him.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2007)

Working in unison with his dog, Korik waits for the thing to be redirected, and will charge the thing and take it down by hand if he has to, cutting it with his sickle.

If Grim takes it down himself, Korik will run over and assist in killing the thing.  In either case, he will make sure Gim gets his due share.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 19, 2007)

Grim successfully brings down the deer and latches onto it's throat, this is not an especially quick nor pleasent way to die and Korik dispatches the beast with his sickle before settling down to efficiently butcher the thing. There are several days worth of meat on this thing, but plenty can be smoked tonight for Korik's consumption and the if the rest goes a bit off, well Grim doesn't mind that and unlike Korik he can't eat roots or berries. However right now Grim is gorging himself on the deers viscera, and getting thoroughly caked in blood.

Ivellious:
        Well whoever this half-orc his he hunts with some skill, and his bond with his dog seems deeper than a mere hunting companion. Perhaps he is the one you seek?
     Cormick looks at you and tiles his head to the side, then looks back at the kill scene hungrily.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 19, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Grim successfully brings down the deer and latches onto it's throat, this is not an especially quick nor pleasent way to die and Korik dispatches the beast with his sickle before settling down to efficiently butcher the thing. There are several days worth of meat on this thing, but plenty can be smoked tonight for Korik's consumption and the if the rest goes a bit off, well Grim doesn't mind that and unlike Korik he can't eat roots or berries. However right now Grim is gorging himself on the deers viscera, and getting thoroughly caked in blood.
> 
> Ivellious:
> Well whoever this half-orc his he hunts with some skill, and his bond with his dog seems deeper than a mere hunting companion. Perhaps he is the one you seek?
> Cormick looks at you and tiles his head to the side, then looks back at the kill scene hungrily.




As Korik prepares the meat to be eaten, he doesn't forget about what he's seen previously, and keeps a watchful eye out for anymore spiders or zombies, or anything else, for that matter.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 19, 2007)

Korik:

     While there are no Zombies, Spiders or Tasloi to be seen there is a slight anomaly in the tree line to the North which, while the half orcs eyes intially reject as uninteresting, they come back later and focus in to the slight, motionless figure of an elf with a nocked arrow.


Ivellious:
     You freeze as the half-orc scans the treeline, his gaze passes over you, then comes back until he is again looking directly at you. It looks like he's seen you.


[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=833175[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 19, 2007)

Korik keeps his eyes on the figure in the treeline, but doesn't immediately take cover.  Instead, he makes sure his hammer is within reach, and stands by his catch.  He puffs his chest a bit and straightens his back, making the most of his hulking 7-foot frame.  Should the elf loose his arrow, the snarling Korik will be ready.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 19, 2007)

Ivellious, still unsure of the half orc, keeps his arrow pointed at the half-orc and calls out to him in common,  "What is your business in these parts of the woods, orc whelp?"  If the half-orc makes any threating moves Ivellious will shoot first, and ask question later


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 19, 2007)

"Business is eating, for now.  Had many battles, have many scars.  One more will do, but I rather eat.  Come out and fight, or go away.  I'm hungry."


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 19, 2007)

Ivellious shakes his head as he answers, "I'm in no mood to fight either, and if it weren't for the fact I was searching for someone, I wouldn't even bothered talking to you.  So I ask you again, what is your business out here?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 19, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Ivellious shakes his head as he answers, "I'm in no mood to fight either, and if it weren't for the fact I was searching for someone, I wouldn't even bothered talking to you.  So I ask you again, what is your business out here?"




Korik sighs and rolls his eyes, and lets down his guard a bit.  If this man's aim was a short as his intelligence, he'd have nothing to worry about.  "Watching!" he replies impatiently.  "And eating.  Don't worry, I'm not eating whoever you're looking for."  Korik waves off the man and sits down for dinner.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 19, 2007)

Ivellious growls slightly, lowering his bow slightly, but still holding it in his hands.  "Alright, try this a different way then.  I'm looking for a scout for someone by the name of Thalantyr.  Are you that scout or do I need to keep going?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 20, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Ivellious growls slightly, lowering his bow slightly, but still holding it in his hands.  "Alright, try this a different way then.  I'm looking for a scout for someone by the name of Thalantyr.  Are you that scout or do I need to keep going?"




Korik pauses and looks up at the elf, a bit put out, but somewhat relieved that he'll have some company.  He turns to the deer carcass and cuts off a bit more of the meat... enough for another person entirely.  He nods his approval without looking at the man now, and responds quietly, "I am the one you are looking for."


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 20, 2007)

Ivellious mutters to himself, "Great...."  With that he slings his bow  over his back and whistles to Cormick to follow him as Ivellious walks over to the half-orc.  When he gets there Ivellious holds his hand out to the orc, and says "Ivellious is my name.  And yours is?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 20, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Ivellious mutters to himself, "Great...."  With that he slings his bow  over his back and whistles to Cormick to follow him as Ivellious walks over to the half-orc.  When he gets there Ivellious holds his hand out to the orc, and says "Ivellious is my name.  And yours is?"




"Korik, son of Elrin," he says as he takes the man's hand.  It is obvious that he more social skills than an average orc, and that he was probably raised by a human.  He nods to Grim, still half buried in viscera, and introduces him as well.  "You forgive his manners for now," he says, more of a statement than a request.

"Eat.  There is plenty."  He doesn't question why they are looking for his, specifically, figuring it is just another one of the old man's eccentricities.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 22, 2007)

OOC:
[sblock] Doing nothing, just checking in and watching you two get acquainted[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 23, 2007)

Ivellious starts to shake his head as Cormick approaches the carcass, and hungrily digs into it.  "Well, since Cormick is willing to eat, I guess I'll shall join as well."   He says as he sits down, grabbing a small portion for himself, and slowly begins eating


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 28, 2007)

"Why are you looking for me?  What are we to do?" Korik asks, getting straight to the point.


ooc: sorry for the delay


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 29, 2007)

"I was sent to help you in your journey.  There have been reports of undead massing in this area, and the undead are my.....area of expertise." He says as he grins at the thought of being able to destroy some undead


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 29, 2007)

There is something very feral and primal about having two rangers sharing the raw flesh of a fresh kill with their faithful canine companions.* The rest of the herd has fled into the words, leaving the two/four of you alone in the afternoon sun. However, looking up it looks like towering rain clouds are blowing in from the West at an unexpectedly swift rate and a thunderstorm is looking very likely.

*OOC:
[sblock]Because that sounds like what you are doing, correct me if I am wrong.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 29, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I don't know about the raw part, but as long as it won't kill us, I suppose it's all the same.[/sblock]

"Undead?  Saw something like that earlier... wrapped up in a web.  He's all dead now."  Korik grins as he tears another piece of meat from the bone, the juices dripping down his chin.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Raw would definitely be out for Ivellious.  Should add it was being cooked.[/sblock]

Ivellious looks up at the sky and says to his new companion, "Looks like it's going to rain soon.  Maybe we should seek some shelter, and then you can tell me why you're out here." He then stands and gathers his gear quickly, and then adds,  "Too bad we're wasting the rest of this meat for us, but the scavengers will have a fine feast." Ivellious will then lower his hand to Korik to offer to help him up


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 30, 2007)

Korik takes the offered hand and stands, trying to decide the best direction for some shelter.  "I'm here to look at spiders in the fog," he says simply.  "Then I go tell the wizard why."  It seems perfectly logical to him.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 31, 2007)

Packing up takes very little time at all, as you finish there is a distant flash of lightning on the horizon and a few seconds later the dull crackle of the thunder reaches your ears. In a short while the storm will be one you. Shelterwise, there are no structures nearby - Ivellious knows this - and the only real respite from the rain will be under the trees, which are, well, all around you.

ooc:
[sblock]I was wondering, not because I'm one of those GMs who will tell you you've died from an impacted bowel because you forgot to mention going to poop, but because I thought not lighting a fire was as valid an option as lighting one so it didn't seem odd to me that you didn't.[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 1, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]No, it made sense to ask.  I was just saying that because, like you said, it could've either been either way.  I'm just saying I should've specified[/sblock]

Ivellious looks at his new found companion in wonder.  "Spiders?  Why the hell is a wizard interstead in spiders? Hell, you probably could've found one in his damn tower." Ivellious than whistles to Cormick, who begins to follow the two humanoids, as Ivellious looks for a set of trees that would give them some cover from the rain, but not kill them if the trees were struck by lighting


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 2, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]No, it made sense to ask.  I was just saying that because, like you said, it could've either been either way.  I'm just saying I should've specified[/sblock]
> 
> Ivellious looks at his new found companion in wonder.  "Spiders?  Why the hell is a wizard interstead in spiders? Hell, you probably could've found one in his damn tower." Ivellious than whistles to Cormick, who begins to follow the two humanoids, as Ivellious looks for a set of trees that would give them some cover from the rain, but not kill them if the trees were struck by lighting




Korik grins a little at the man's remark.  "I think it's the fog.  _A magic fog or darkness_, I think is what he said.  Can't remember, really.  I just look, and then go tell him what I see.  Have to be back in a tenday, I think."


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 3, 2007)

Ivellious laughs softly, and says, "A magical fog?  Sounds like your wizard is messing with you.  I mean, it doesn't take much for a wizard to make a magical fog if he's worth his salt, but considering I've got nothing better to do, mind if I tag along? "


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 3, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Ivellious laughs softly, and says, "A magical fog?  Sounds like your wizard is messing with you.  I mean, it doesn't take much for a wizard to make a magical fog if he's worth his salt, but considering I've got nothing better to do, mind if I tag along? "




"I've already seen spiders.  And your zombies.  Animals are running from something.  Maybe running from the fog?  I don't know, but you can come.  I go north."


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 5, 2007)

"Alright then. Who knows, this might lead me to what I'm searching for."   Ivellious says scanning the horzion


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 5, 2007)

Korik looks at the man curiously.  "What do you search for?"


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 6, 2007)

"Nothing special.  Just looking to make a name for myself."  Ivellious says as he looks at the half orc.  "Besides, there really is no other point to adventure anyways."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> "Nothing special.  Just looking to make a name for myself."  Ivellious says as he looks at the half orc.  "Besides, there really is no other point to adventure anyways."




"You said you were looking for me.  Why?"


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 7, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "You said you were looking for me.  Why?"




"I was told that you were coming this way, and figured what the hell.  Didn't help that I got reports of undead around, so I figured I'd make sure you could take care of yourself as well"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> "I was told that you were coming this way, and figured what the hell.  Didn't help that I got reports of undead around, so I figured I'd make sure you could take care of yourself as well"




Korik smiles.  "I think I can take care of myself.  Is there shelter around here.  The storm is coming fast?"


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 7, 2007)

Ivellious shakes his head, and says, "No, this is the best spot for any cover against the rain."  So if you've a tent, I'd start pitching it now."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 8, 2007)

"No tent.  I suppose we'll be getting a little wet then."


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 8, 2007)

Ivellious shrugs slightly and says, "It could be worse."


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 11, 2007)

The storm hits, it's not an orgy of thunder, lightning and split trees worthy of Talos himself but the rain is heavy and persistant. It's also very, very cold - easily cold enough to be snow in fact - except that that is clearly impossible. Not only can you almost feel the rain suck the heat out of the environment, your intimate familiarity with living things makes you feel that is washing life itself away.

      Rain is normally a life giver, this, an odd drop falls on you rhand or a rivulet makes it's way into your cloths or down your neck and you can feel an unearthly chill right to you bones. It's persistant too, there is no sign of a break in the clouds and you might even start to think that it will never end.

Korik:
[sblock]This is very cold and depressing, also you really can't get out from the drips and are feeling a bit demoralised. -1 to attacks and saves, 2 points of negative eneryg damage. [/sblock]

Ivellious:
[sblock]You aren't unduly afffected  by the rain, but there it is definitely a little (or a lot) that is unnatural about it[/sblock]

OOC:
[sblock] Sorry, been a little distracted[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 14, 2007)

"Is it just me, or is there something wrong here?"  The elf asks as he moves closer to one of the trees.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 15, 2007)

Korik moves to a different spot as well, trying to find the driest place.  "Wrong, yes," he says.  He crosses his arms across his massive chest and looks up into the gray sky, a defeated expression on his face.  "What is it?"


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 15, 2007)

Ivellious just shakes his head without an answer to give


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 19, 2007)

The rain continues, seemingly without let up, then Cormick and Grims ears prick up as something is coming along from where you killed the deer - in a few minutes you see it too. Another montjack is making it's way towards you, moving slowly and apparently unaffected by the rain. As it gets closer you realise it is the same montjack you just killed, only moving again, slowly but steadily towards you dragging viscera behind it on the ground and slowly dripping blood from its throat.

    A hideous groaning cry comes out from it, and you shudder at the sound of reanimiated corpse trying to scream through a throat that has been torn out.


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 19, 2007)

"What the....."  Ivellious says as he unslings his bow, nocking an arrow and letting fly at the undead


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 19, 2007)

"Interesting," says Korik as he watches the arrow fly.  "Didn't expect that."


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 20, 2007)

"Nor did I, but I swear I will put the thing back to rest."  Ivellious growls as he draws his long sword and short sword, and heads to destroy the undead abomination while signaling for Cormick to attack


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 21, 2007)

Ivellious' arrow lands firmly in the things skull, passing straight through and lodging somewhere in its neck. It again tries and fails to scream and collapses to it's knees, not moving further and apparently dead for a second time. Cormick and Grim pad over to it but are unwilling to approach further, certainly not willing to take another bite out of it.


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 22, 2007)

Ivellious stops his charge, and tilts his head slightly as if confused, but shrugs and heads back over to collect his bow.  He then says to Korik, "Well, that was interesting.  I think I'm starting to understand why your wizard  sent you out here, that and why that rain felt so unnatural....."  He trails off as he looks back at the corpse

[sblock=OCC] Wasn't expecting the arrow to kill it.  Also if Ivellious' statment needs to be amended because I didn't roll for an Intellgence then just let me know Wilphe, and I'll fix it[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 23, 2007)

OOC:
[sblock]Those things aren't that big and large bits of it where missing anyway[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 23, 2007)

Korik shrugs, his arms folded tightly across his chest.  "What can we do," he asks, seemingly uninterested.


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 24, 2007)

Ivellious looks at Korik angerily, and said, "What can we do?!?  We find out whats causing this and stop it!  I will not let this crime go unpunished!"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 24, 2007)

Korik looks at the man, confused by his anger, and simply shrugs again.  "Ok," he says, and pulls his hammer from his back.  "I am ready."


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 25, 2007)

Ivellious looks at the half orc for a moment and then asks, "Why is it that you don't care?  The balance of nature is being perversed, and you simply shrugs like it's just another leaf.  Why?"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 25, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Ivellious looks at the half orc for a moment and then asks, "Why is it that you don't care?  The balance of nature is being perversed, and you simply shrugs like it's just another leaf.  Why?"




Korik stops and looks at the man and considers his question, and as he opens his mouth to answer he stops himself, and again reconsiders.  After several moments of this he looks around at his surroundings, and then back at Ivellious and states, honestly and obviously perplexed, "I don't know.  It started raining, and none of it really mattered anymore.  What you think that means?"


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 27, 2007)

"I wouldn't know."  Ivellious says as he scans the horizon, and then says, "Let's get going"


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 7, 2007)

The rain stops with little warning. While ordinarily a forest after rain is a glorious life affirming place to be, this time, it isn't. Quite apart the unerving experience you have just had it the colours of the forest seem less vibrant, almost washed out like wet paint. However nothing more sinister happens as you push onwards towards your rendezvous with the druids at the stone circle*.

    It is dusk by the time you get there, the place is deserted but that is hardly suprising to Ivellious as the druid community in the Cloakwood numbers less than a dozen, and many of them will be involved in shepherding animals out of the affected areas of the wood. In any case you don't really become a druid to hang around in one place with other people. There is however plenty of dead wood collected for fires and a store of various dried foods such as meat and berries availible to those who want it so you should be able to pass a comfortable night.

      Time to plan. Neither of you have any soild knowledge as to what lies to the north and west beyond the fact that you will hit the coast after a days travel and that there are no legends of any lost civilisations, temples, dragons, dungeons or anything else in the area.** The north and East has lots of arachnids and an abandoned, and possibly flooded, dwarven iron mine. So far as you know the mists come from the west, and that is certainly where the rain came from today.

OOC:
* Well I presume that is where you are going?

** Which almost makes it unique so far as Faerun goes.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 30, 2007)

West is good to me.

ooc: don't know what happened, but this game slipped entirely off my radar until just now.  I'm still very much around if you're interested in continuing.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 30, 2007)

occ nice to have you back, and if Wilphe still wants to go than I am too


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 31, 2007)

OOC:
[sblock] I thought that people had drifted off, including me. I'll remind myself what's going on and do an update later today or tomorrow morning
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 31, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC:
> [sblock] I thought that people had drifted off, including me. I'll remind myself what's going on and do an update later today or tomorrow morning
> [/sblock]





[sblock]Nope, no drifting.  I am actually quite sentimental to this game, as it is the first one I've played via pbp.  I honestly just forgot it was my turn; I thought I was still waiting on you.  When there were no more updates, well.. you know the drill.  In any case, I'd very much like to continue going with Korik.  Thanks for being willing to.[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 2, 2007)

So I guess we're going west.  Ivellious will be looking for anything that is out of the ordinary


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 2, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> So I guess we're going west.  Ivellious will be looking for anything that is out of the ordinary




Sounds like a plan to me.  And to Korik, too.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 3, 2007)

The night is fine, though a little bit cold and damp should you stray away from the fire. Ivellious has nothing of intrest to report on his watch, and when Korik takes over for the second all seems well.
         However in the hours before dawn you begin to see mist swirl in, however the area within and immediately around the stone circle itself remains clear and open with no fog forming or drifting in. It's also fair to say that the prevailing wheather conditions are not ones normally associated with fog. It is still about two hours to dawn.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 3, 2007)

Korik watches the swirling mists for a while, making sure he stays well within the clear area.  Unless immediate danger is obvious, he'll wait to wake up Ivellious.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 4, 2007)

Korik watches the clouds swirl and thicken for about half an hour before the moaning begins. At first coming from the south west of the circle, then answering calls from all sides until it sounds like all the sorrow and despair in the world is being vocalised from the woods around your camp. You can't see what's making this rather unnerving racket, but you'd hazard a guess that it is undead of some sort.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 4, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Korik watches the clouds swirl and thicken for about half an hour before the moaning begins. At first coming from the south west of the circle, then answering calls from all sides until it sounds like all the sorrow and despair in the world is being vocalised from the woods around your camp. You can't see what's making this rather unnerving racket, but you'd hazard a guess that it is undead of some sort.




_Well, this might be worth seeing_, Korik thinks to himself as he turns back toward Ivellious.  He gently nudges him with his foot.  "Get up--something is happening," he says simply.

"Grim!" he says sharply, calling the dog to his side.  Together he and Grim pace the clearing, his hammer in hand, his heart thumping hard inside his massive, heaving chest. 

"Your god be with you, friend," he says to Ivellious as he prepares.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 4, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> _Well, this might be worth seeing_, Korik thinks to himself as he turns back toward Ivellious.  He gently nudges him with his foot.  "Get up--something is happening," he says simply.




Ivellious groggily raises out of his bed ready to ask questions when he hears Korik calls Grim to his side.  Instead of wondering what is going on, the warrior within him grabs his sword belt and straps it on his waist and calls out "Cormick! Here boy!" 



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Your god be with you, friend," he says to Ivellious as he prepares.



He starts to put his armor on and replies "My both of our gods be with us both"


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 5, 2007)

"Your god be with you, friend,"
"My both of our gods be with us both"

     As these phrases pass your lips the trees around the circle tremble violently as if being shaken and the moans seem to intensify before dying away again. Your companions are up and to your sides, as you walk the perimeter you see a gull fly out from the mist into the circle, a wisp of moisture follows it and wraps around it. A few seconds later its wings stop beating and it drops from the sky.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 5, 2007)

"Hrmph," Korik grunts as he watches the bird fall from the sky.  He cocks his head to the left and takes a step closer to it, trying to see if he can notice anything unusual about it... other than the obvious.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 5, 2007)

"I know this is going to sound really stupid at this point.......but I have a bad feeling about this." Ivellious says as he draws his long sword and short swords, and actives his enchantments on them

OOC Flaming Long sword and Frost Short Sword


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 7, 2007)

Ivellious slides his swords out of their scabbards, whilst Korik ponders the dead seabird. Cormick and Grim slowly pad over to the feathered mound but then stop several yards away staring at it before looking back over your shoulders at their masters. As they do so a pale grey outline of the bird rises from it's corpse and gives a long sibillant attempt at a squark.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 7, 2007)

"Bird ghost," Korik says, curiously.  "Something very, very wrong here."


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 13, 2007)

"Really?  You think?" Ivellious says sarcasticly


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 13, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> "Really?  You think?" Ivellious says sarcasticly




Without missing a beat, the clueless Korik responds. "Yes, I do."


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 13, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Without missing a beat, the clueless Korik responds. "Yes, I do."




Ivellious turns to look at the half-orc about ready to say something, but merely shakes his head with a smile


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 14, 2007)

As Ivellious shakes his head, out of the corner of his eye he sees the greying siholutte of the bird spread it's wings and cry again. This time both rangers can see the pain, bewilderment and despair in it's eyes, but are otherwise unaffected. The bird then takes flight and flees from the circle.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 24, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> As Ivellious shakes his head, out of the corner of his eye he sees the greying siholutte of the bird spread it's wings and cry again. This time both rangers can see the pain, bewilderment and despair in it's eyes, but are otherwise unaffected. The bird then takes flight and flees from the circle.





"Uhh... so what does this mean," Korik asks.  "Should we explore the mists, or wait to see what else comes out?"


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 24, 2007)

"The safer bet would be to wait, and see what else comes out." Ivellious says with a smirk, and then adds as he grins "Too bad I'm not safe.  I'm going in there." With that the elven ranger moves towards the mist at a normal pace


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 25, 2007)

"Hrmph," Korik shrugs.  "Works for me." He takes up his hammer and follows Ivellious into the mists.


----------



## Wilphe (May 3, 2007)

The two of you plunge into the swirling mists, Grim and Cormick, after some initial relutance, follow behind. The damp is unnatually chilled, it feels like it ought to freeze but doesn't. Visibility is low, you can only see a few yards in front of you through a grey-white world that appears to have had all colour sucked out of it. Ivellious' flaming sword is like a beacon, it is not only the main source of light shinging through the gloam but it even seems to burn the mist away.

         The woods are dead quiet. No birdsong, no owls, no rustling of forest animals and no wind to stir the leaves. The only slight sound is your footsteps and the occassional clink of well maintained equipment and that, even though coming from two such woodwise beings as yourself, sounds like a thunderclap. It's like walking in a long sealed lifeless tomb, rather than a verdant forest.

         After what seems an eternity, but your conscious mind tells you is only a few minutes, the unnatural silence is broken by sound of something making it's way through the undergrowth towards you from the right.

OOC:
Ivellious:
[sblock]The mist isn't being dispersed or shone through by your flaming sword, the mist is actively moving away from it, even fleeing.

This sounds like lots of forest animals of various types all moving together in a bunch, an obviously unnatural phenomena
[/sblock]
Koirk
[sblock]Initially you think it is a trick of the light, or a few stagnent eddies, but no, the mist looks like it is making a conscious effort to move away from Ivellious's flaming blade.

You've never heard anything quiet like this before, it's not something big, but it is making a lot of noise - too much to be something native to the woods.[/sblock]
Rolls:
[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1019623[/sblock]
Sorry, back on track now


----------



## industrygothica (May 4, 2007)

"This mist, it's alive," Korik says.  "The thing coming, should we scout it, or meet it head on? I am ready for a fight if you are."


----------



## Ivellious (May 6, 2007)

Ivellious notices the mist moving away from the sword, but says nothing at first.  _Mist moving like it was alive?  How absurd._ He thought to himself, though the moment Korik said the thing that was on his mind, the elf suddenly, and quickly slashes his long sword through the mist to see the reaction of the "creature"


----------



## Wilphe (May 7, 2007)

The elf's sword cleaves through the mist, to an untrained eye it might simply seem that the light and heat burn through the fog but the rangers' keen senses note that the mist seems to actively flee in front of the flames.

         To your right the sound of rustling and measured scampering is closer, louder and hard to ignore. It sounds like it is getting close to you, then stops a few dozen feet away. There is total silence.


----------



## Ivellious (May 7, 2007)

Ivellious turns to Korik, and thinks about what would be the best thing to do for a moment.  Then he slowly, and quietly approaches the source of the sound, while being ready for anything


----------



## industrygothica (May 8, 2007)

Korik follows Ivellious, but in a wide arc so that anything that comes to them would be flanked.


----------



## Wilphe (May 13, 2007)

OOC:
      Okay, how far away are you going? Much beyond 5-10 feet and you will be out of visual contact. Well, further out than that Korik will be able to see Ivellious, or at least the glow from his sword, but Ivellious won't be able to see Korik. Let me know and I will resolve the cliffhanger when I get back.


----------



## industrygothica (May 13, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Okay, how far away are you going? Much beyond 5-10 feet and you will be out of visual contact. Well, further out than that Korik will be able to see Ivellious, or at least the glow from his sword, but Ivellious won't be able to see Korik. Let me know and I will resolve the cliffhanger when I get back.




ooc: far enough to discern if anything has come between us, however far that may be.


----------



## Wilphe (May 13, 2007)

OOC:
Ten feet will retain visual contact, any further than that and you are reliant on sound and smell. Where are the two animals going?


----------



## Ivellious (May 13, 2007)

OOC: Ivellious would've sent Cormick to try and get into a flank position, forgetting that Korik is with him.  Ive isn't very used to fighting with others


----------



## Wilphe (May 13, 2007)

OOC:
So, Ivellious by himself. Grim, Cormick and Korik out to the side at about 10 feet
Somthing like this yes?

?????

I  KC
   G


----------



## Ivellious (May 14, 2007)

OOC Pretty much from my stand point


----------



## industrygothica (May 14, 2007)

ooc: Works for me.


----------



## Wilphe (May 28, 2007)

OOC: BACK!

IC:
     In front of you the twittering, scuttling and scampering begins again, Grim drops his haunches and growls - a low menacing sound. Ivellious just has time to see a a tidal wave of small, gray, indistinct, animalistic shapes bearing down on him before they are upon him. Seemingly hundreds of paws and claws are clambering up him and the rancid smell of death comes out from dozens of various sized mouths that snap at him with an unearthly appetite drawing blood that seems to excite these bloodless beasts even more.
       However Ivellious does not suffer the icy hand of fear or a less metaphorical but none the less real desire to retch and can instead stand firm, should he wish to. 

OOC:
[sblock]
Init:
Grim 21
NME 16
Ivellious 9
Korik 7
Cormick 4

HP: Ivellious 24/30

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1072244

PS: Industry: Could you put Grims stats in the Gallery please?
[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (May 29, 2007)

"Go back to the hell spawn that created you!" Ivellious cries as he goes full out attack on the swarm


----------



## industrygothica (May 29, 2007)

Korik hefts his hammer and sickle and joins Ivellious in fighting back the beasts.

[sblock]I don't have a lot of time at the moment, and may not for a couple of days at least, so it may be a bit before I can get Grim's stats up.  I really thought I had done it, but it must've been pre-crash.  I'll get it as soon as I can.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (May 30, 2007)

The hoard parts almost like water around Ivellious sword blades, almost as the flame sends up a stink of burnt grave flesh and the cold causes unliving tissue to freeze. Korik's mighty hammer squashes several of the beasts where they stand, but his sickle, though striking deep into the mass, seemingly has little effect.
       Cormick and Grim dash into the fray, but despite valiant efforts make no impression on the writhing knee deep mass. Grim finds himself covered in the things and is in dire straits, seemingly much the worse for wear and nearly incapacitated by the stench and reek.

OOC:
[sblock]Ivellious should have got an AOO, resolving it now - it missed.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1075748  etc
HP:
Swarm 35/52
Grim 2/6 (Nauseated)
Ivellious 23/30
Korik 34/39
Cormick 11/13 [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 31, 2007)

"Grim, leave!" Korik shouts as he continues to swing his hammer, trying to make his way to save his friend.

ooc: 5 ft. step towards Grim, full attack with the hammer only.


----------



## Ivellious (May 31, 2007)

Ivellious continues swinging at the mass, hoping to draw it's attention to him, and away from his companion's animal companion. "I'm right here! Can't you hit me!" The Elf cries out at the mass


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 6, 2007)

Grim barely heeds Korik's command and staggers off back towards the stone circle, wobbling a bit. A few beasties cling to his fur but he languidly shakes them off and they do not pursue, instead concentrating around Ivellious. The elf strikes deeply into the hoard with his flaming blade, cleaving several of the beasts in twain, his shortsword has difficulty strking home but his knowledge of the undead gives him an edge and a dull blue flash indicates that the cold, at least, did some damage to them.
    Korik brings the hammer deep down into the mass, so much so that he can feel the hammer smack the ground - but the writhing mass flows around and above the hammer, seemingly unaffected. Cormick snaps at the undead hoard, but acheives nothing for his efforts. The swarm, in which you can now make out the forms of rabbits, mice, squirrels and berrygobblers (though right now precise taxonomic identification is not really what's important) clambers all over the three of you - with Korik suffering most from the claws and bites. However he is able to master the rising panic and nausea.

      Grim continues to limp away back to circle

[sblock]Swarm 21/52
Grim 2/6 (Was Nauseated, but hors de combat and leaving)
Ivellious 22/30
Korik 29/39
Cormick 9/13 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Bother&limit=on[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 7, 2007)

Angered by its ineffectiveness, Korik swings his hammer even more wildly, roaring and grunting with each mighty swing.

[sblock=ooc]I'm not sure of Korik is smart enough to figure out that fire is doing the most damage.  If he is, he'll do something else next round if he can.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 8, 2007)

OOC: [sblock]He's not stupid, maybe not smart enough to realise the fire is doing the most damage because that's on the big sword in Ivellious dominant hand and not on the short sword in his off, but smart enough to see that energy maybe the solution here[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 16, 2007)

occ: [sblock]Paging Ivellious...[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 27, 2007)

[sblock=Wilphe]Ivellious has been MIA for a bit now.  He's already been replaced in another game that we were in together.  I'm perfectly happy to struggle on here if you are, but whatever you want to do is fine.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 29, 2007)

[sblock]Shall we knock it on the head?
I don't really want to, but I've got a lot of other RL responsibilities these days and some of the other games I am involved with are picking up again so it's a question and priority unfortunatly[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 30, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> [sblock]Shall we knock it on the head?
> I don't really want to, but I've got a lot of other RL responsibilities these days and some of the other games I am involved with are picking up again so it's a question and priority unfortunatly[/sblock]




That's fine--I suppose you can only string a game along for so long.  I want to say that it has been a pleasure gaming with you.  You had started this game for pbp newbies, and I will always be greatful for that.  I have learned a lot.  Thank you.  I hope we get the opportunity to do it again sometime.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 2, 2007)

It's been a pleasure, and I've enjoyed playing with you


----------

